# CD6-or there abouts?



## magicvw

Yay!!! A new forum for cycle buddies! Just what we've all been looking for!!! 

Who's gonna join me in the long wait for Ov?

:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## miel

i just past "O" ...but wanted to wish you good luck :) and specially have fun in "O" time!


----------



## yaya

Hiya Magic

Of course I'm gonna join you!! CD 6 for me today! Let the madness begin!! :happydance:

Yaya xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi I am CD 5 today, would love to be buddies :D


----------



## elmaxie

Can I????

I am CD7 just waiting for Ov now....

Emma.xx


----------



## bird24

Hey Ladies

I'm CD 8 today!! Waiting for 'O'

come on eggie i'm getting impatient xx

:dust:


----------



## magicvw

Hello girlies! So there is a nice bunch of us all waiting for ov together! I usually get mine on cd16 it seems, what about the rest of you? :hugs:


----------



## bird24

No idea as i havent temped on my normal cycle, only last month when i had my operation and my cycle ended up being 38 days instead of 28 that it was the 2 months before, so i dont have a clue....

gonna start doing OPKs around cd 10

xx


----------



## yaya

Well, I am hoping to ov around Sunday/Monday so on CD 11/12. It works out well cause then we have the weekend to bd! :blush: I am getting some wet, ewcm already -- it's definitely the carrot juice cause I don't normally get any this early! 

Good luck everyone!!

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## bird24

yaya said:


> Well, I am hoping to ov around Sunday/Monday so on CD 11/12. It works out well cause then we have the weekend to bd! :blush: I am getting some wet, ewcm already -- it's definitely the carrot juice cause I don't normally get any this early!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Yaya xx

I tried to make the carrot juice last night but then realised that mine is a smoothie maker and not a juicer so it was all chunky and i couldnt drink it....when you use a juicer is it completely just juice??? :hug:


----------



## yaya

Yeah, you have to have a juicer to make it and then it separates out all the chunky stuff leaving you just with pure juice. I also have a blender and make smoothies -- they are good cause it leaves the fibre of the fruits intact but for carrots & veggies you need a proper juicing machine. Bummer!! I was looking forward to hearing about yr experience with the juice. 

Yaya xx


----------



## bird24

Thats ok - i'm gonna go and buy a juicer ASAP as i was so up for trying it.... :)

Still taking EPO and drinking grapefruit juice....

Gonna have to try the oats as well now thats been mentioned... :)

Come on EWCM - let me see ya this month!!

xx


----------



## yaya

Yeah, COME ON EWCM!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Are we now officially nutters or what!!!?? 

Yaya xx


----------



## bird24

yep we are all nutters!!!

crazy crazy people dying for a BFP!!

xx


----------



## Capuru

:hi: this is nice^_^ 
Well I believe I'm cd4 my af is a you know what:growlmad: and showed up all weird but whatever one of these days she's gonna be kicked out cause little bean will have taken up her place then:smug:


----------



## magicvw

Capuru said:


> :hi: this is nice^_^
> Well I believe I'm cd4 my af is a you know what:growlmad: and showed up all weird but whatever one of these days she's gonna be kicked out cause little bean will have taken up her place then:smug:

yeah Second that!!!

Right so Yaya,back to the carrot juice. Just how much would you recommend drinking and have you seen any improvement in your night vision as a side effect? :)

I was not planning on juicing my own - that sounds like a lot of hard work. I have to save up my energy! I wonder what a grapefruit and carrot mix would be like? Have you tried that one Yaya? :sick:


----------



## yaya

Haha Magic!! You cheeky bug! :tease: Carrot & grapefruit juice -- I second the :sick: I drink two large glasses a day, equivalent in total to about 8 large carrots. I throw in an orange and a green apple into each juice as well. No improvements in night vision yet you minx but I am eating a lot less junk just because I don't feel like it after drinking the juice. My skin is also looking clearer I think! :smug: I am giving my man one glass a day too -- apparently it is good for sperm count as well! :laugh2: 

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## magicvw

Hmmmm interesting! I bought some this afternoon and had some but I must admit it was minging. I gave some to my daughter though and she adored it! I don't think it can be very popular round these parts as I noticed that it was best before May 08..... must have been in the shop for while! :lol: I did find a whole range of Carrot Juices called Karaticka or something, and they're blended with other things, so I might give them a try. Luckily I absolutely adore grapefruit juice :) Actually Yaya, I wasn't really joking about the night vision thing! I have really bad night vision especially at dusk - I'm hoping that the carrot juice will help in that department too!!!


----------



## Lilly123

Im here - going to pick up mom from airport now now so just wanted to say hi... I am CD7 today so about 10 days to O. Good luck buddies!!!:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

Im day 6 today! Im still regulating after my mc i think as...

i had a 28 days cycle while on the pill
came off pill and had af 31 days later
then got :bfp:
had a blighted ovum
had d & C at nearly 13 weeks
had 1st af after 5 and a half weeks
had 2nd af after mc at 32 days (still bleeding)

Im not supposed to be ttc until sept/october as im at uni and dont want to be leaving mid term. Saying the want to be pregger again is sooooo bad. 

Me and oh bded without protection last month and im hoping we will this month. My oh gets freaked out with the whole ttc thing and then after the mc i think it scares him admitting that we are ttc. We have a 2 yr old that was unplanned so fingers crossed we bd this cycle.

I think around ovulation i mite get him drunk:muaha::rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

Wohooo porkie pie!!! I am in the same boat as you, ready to ttc but hubby wants to wait until December! But i am thinking of having him take up drink here in about a week:rofl:! Anyways im on cycle day 7 today, im guessing i will ovalute in about 8 days, im normally a 28 day cycler! This will be my first normal cycle after coming off my iud. I'll track cycles with you all but hubby probably won't end up budging from ttc till December. But this will keep me occupied in the meantime! I already have an almost 15 month old baby girl! Anyways good luck everyone! Also im going to start temping tomorrow morning!


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> Wohooo porkie pie!!! I am in the same boat as you, ready to ttc but hubby wants to wait until December! But i am thinking of having him take up drink here in about a week:rofl:! Anyways im on cycle day 7 today, im guessing i will ovalute in about 8 days, im normally a 28 day cycler! This will be my first normal cycle after coming off my iud. I'll track cycles with you all but hubby probably won't end up budging from ttc till December. But this will keep me occupied in the meantime! I already have an almost 15 month old baby girl! Anyways good luck everyone! Also im going to start temping tomorrow morning!

Nice to meet u 
We can plan together:rofl:


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> I think around ovulation i mite get him drunk:muaha::rofl:

That would definitely NOT have the desired effect on my DH! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> That would definitely NOT have the desired effect on my DH! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

well just even a few vodkas:rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

Lol come on porkiepie! I believe in your ability to get him caught up in the moment!


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> Lol come on porkiepie! I believe in your ability to get him caught up in the moment!

god mybe i should get some ovulation tests on the sly as i really dont know for sure when i ovulate


----------



## MrsKeene

I just bought some on my lunch break, than you'll know when to get your hubs a little tipsy!


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> Wohooo porkie pie!!! I am in the same boat as you, ready to ttc but hubby wants to wait until December! But i am thinking of having him take up drink here in about a week:rofl:! Anyways im on cycle day 7 today, im guessing i will ovalute in about 8 days, im normally a 28 day cycler! This will be my first normal cycle after coming off my iud. I'll track cycles with you all but hubby probably won't end up budging from ttc till December. But this will keep me occupied in the meantime! I already have an almost 15 month old baby girl! Anyways good luck everyone! Also im going to start temping tomorrow morning!

Hi there MrsKeene! Welcome aboard! :hugs: You ladies are so organised getting on here while you're still officially WTT - I feel like a right slacker!! :lol:


----------



## porkpie1981

Ive only ever used the cheapy ebay ovulation tests. U just pee on them and thats it. Them clear blue and tesco ones are they different? Ive also seen ones that test ur saliva. Can any1 tell me there views on them and what is good and not good?


----------



## magicvw

I got a positive on OPK (internet cheapies) on my second cycle trying with them. I am expecting a delivery of a ferning microscope any time now so I can scrutinise the patterns in my saliva! I didn't really want one, they threw a free one in with my order at babymad.com (probably because it was so huge :blush:) so I don't know much about them tbh! I have read that some people swear by them, some think it's a load of old tosh. We'll see!


----------



## MrsKeene

Im using answer opks, and they work well. Never used the saliva one though. According to my fertility friend calendar i am fertile from friday 6/13 to wed 6/18. Hubby is still on board with me! Told him he gets a break some bding tomorrow but starting friday we will be going at it all weekend:rofl:


----------



## bird24

started using OPKs cheapie ones today...nothing this morning but i'll be testing again in a few hours to see xx


----------



## magicvw

I'm not gonna start opks till cd11 i think. I used so many in the last two months! Hope I don't miss that eggy!


----------



## Lilly123

me too - will only start OPK tests on CD 11 and then we are not allowed to test from 12DPO.... can we do it?:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

from or until 12dpo? :rofl:

Tanya hun, there's no way. It brings me out in a cold sweat just thinking about it! :rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

:rofl: I will try 8dpo! i could never wait either!


----------



## Lilly123

Who am I kidding... I know I wont be able to wait either:rofl: guys.. I just cant believe it......... DH is going to be away from Wed to Sun next week for work and O due on Friday next week!!! so this month chances will be slim... lets hope I O earlier tho... please please :hissy:


----------



## magicvw

Ok I caved in and OPK'd today - snow white of course! :rofl:

Tanya! Hide his train ticket/put washing up liquid in the car fuel tank - stop him!!! Just kidding petal - BD on Wed morning and you should have plenty of :spermy: lying in wait on Friday :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

well today is CD12 so have started using OPKs.. yesterday was neg and will do one later today... otherwise nothing else to report for now.. just making sure there are plenty of spermies avail for O day on Friday when DH is away :cry: oh well.. lets hope they remain strong... take care all and good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Still negs on opks for me too. Got my delivery of pre-seed yesterday though, and have had loads of cm today - something like a cross between watery, creamy and ewcm. Have no idea how to chart it - i suppose i should put ewcm as they say put your most fertile type in, but there is more creamy. It looks different every time I wipe - the only thing that is constant is that there is loads and I feel wet! Typical now I've spent money on the preseed! :rofl::rofl: Anyway, hoping to put it to good use tonight and will report back tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## Lilly123

Nothing to report today - will POAS later with OPK. No EWCM either.

Lets get the troops together.... we need to stay positive !!! I know its hard but lets try this cycle together. . :hug: to everyone... :hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi! I agree lets all support each other! Im on cd 12. I've got to say waiting to "O" is a lot harder for me to wait on than the 2week wait. Thus far no postive opk for me, but i am having creamy/ ewcm and my cervic position is high and soft. My temp made me wonder this morning because yesterday it was going up, and today it went down. 

But hubby and I have been bding like crazy! And we've been using pre-seed the last two nights. He wants a second one just as badly, but i am running out of romantic ideas for sex :rofl: Tonight im going to try to make a plan to do something sexy instead of just grabbing dh and telling him lets go make a baby. Anyways how is everyone else doing? We can do this!


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks for positive vibes Mrs Keene... we need to remain positive and not lose hope. I also have neg OPK today but will BD anyway.. hee hee... you never know... good luck girls!!:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

No talking of losing hope on this thread please!!! Let me send some positivity vibes your ways ladies - I have LOADS today! :wohoo::wohoo: Just feeling great :)

You've gotta BD round about now whatever the opks say - they only give you 36 hours notice of ov but those :spermy: can live for 5 days remember!!!

I am feeling super-motivated for all of us - hang on in there everybody and keep visualising your fat tumtum! 

:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

So I used the preseed last night! I wasn't naturally dry though, so actually it didn't seem to make any difference! I think it will definitely be good to have on hand for those days when my bod isn't producing enough of its own, but I don't think I'll be using it every time - I do still feel a bit wary of it because after all it's not natural. Who knows if it doesn't affect the sperm in some way? It's not a medicine it might not have been tested that rigorously! Yes I know I probably sound paranoid :) How are my cycle buddies? :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi everyone, I am on CD 11 now but only just finished my first AF after m/c yesterday, do you think I will ov late? BDed last night (just for practice:rofl:) for first time since m/c without protection!


----------



## porkpie1981

golcarlilly said:


> Hi everyone, I am on CD 11 now but only just finished my first AF after m/c yesterday, do you think I will ov late? BDed last night (just for practice:rofl:) for first time since m/c without protection!

I think it will be hard to guess when u will ovulate the 1st time. I suppose that the only way is to test

Good luck


----------



## porkpie1981

Ok well i need a question answered. I have read that when u are looking at cm you have to be careful if u bded the nite b4 as you can mix the cm and the sperm up????????

I bded last nite and i had the smallest bit of stretchy cm. I was thinking that the sperm wouldnt be stretchy but also that mybe i was a bit early for stretchy cm?


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> Ok well i need a question answered. I have read that when u are looking at cm you have to be careful if u bded the nite b4 as you can mix the cm and the sperm up????????
> 
> I bded last nite and i had the smallest bit of stretchy cm. I was thinking that the sperm wouldnt be stretchy but also that mybe i was a bit early for stretchy cm?

I've read up on this one too. Apparently a good way to tell is to see just how far it stretches - if it's more than say an inch and a half without breaking then it's probably ewcm. But even if it is ewcm, if it's mixed with semen it might make it more breakable. So, the best thing to do is ignore any morning cm and check after lunch, after which all the semen should have liquified (ooh!!). Got that from my Zita West book :wohoo: I quote for you:

_"They are quite similar but remember that fertile cervical secretions are clear, stretchy and shiny. They can stretch a couple of inches without breaking. Semen may be more whitish and will break when pulled. Generally if you have sex the night before, by lunchtime the following day there should be no trace of semen and you should be able to concentrate on your secretions"_​

I like that last bit! Imagine shouting to you DH "Oi turn that music down - i can't concentrate on my secretions" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## magicvw

golcarlilly said:


> Hi everyone, I am on CD 11 now but only just finished my first AF after m/c yesterday, do you think I will ov late? BDed last night (just for practice:rofl:) for first time since m/c without protection!

Hi there golcarlilly! Come on in and obsess with us! :hugs:

Sorry about your loss hun - I have no idea if that will affect ov though. Still, like you say, good idea to get as much practice is as you can! 

:dust:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have bought some opks:happydance: they should arrive tomorrow - when do I start testing and how often?


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> I've read up on this one too. Apparently a good way to tell is to see just how far it stretches - if it's more than say an inch and a half without breaking then it's probably ewcm. But even if it is ewcm, if it's mixed with semen it might make it more breakable. So, the best thing to do is ignore any morning cm and check after lunch, after which all the semen should have liquified (ooh!!). Got that from my Zita West book :wohoo: I quote for you:
> 
> _"They are quite similar but remember that fertile cervical secretions are clear, stretchy and shiny. They can stretch a couple of inches without breaking. Semen may be more whitish and will break when pulled. Generally if you have sex the night before, by lunchtime the following day there should be no trace of semen and you should be able to concentrate on your secretions"_​
> 
> I like that last bit! Imagine shouting to you DH "Oi turn that music down - i can't concentrate on my secretions" :rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## magicvw

golcarlilly said:


> I have bought some opks:happydance: they should arrive tomorrow - when do I start testing and how often?

If your tickers right you should've started already! But it's not too late! Do one today, then start for good tomorrow. Test with early afternoon pee, don't drink too many fluids beforehand or you'll water it down too much and try to hold your pee for 3-4 hours before. Keep testing till you get a positive, and don't stop till they go negative again (usually the next day!). Don't forget an opk is only positive if the line is as dark as (or darker than) the control line (on most brands). Good luck and share!

I got a darker line than yesterday today, but still not a positive. It's earlier than usual for me though, unless I'm having a slow build up!


----------



## Lilly123

well still neg OPK and no EWCM. guess will O late again. oh well still feel positive even tho DH will be away for O day on Friday - will just BD everday till wed and hope spermies stay strong!!! Glad you are all pos girls.. we need to be here for eachother as this TTC can really wear you down! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

I think i may get a positive opk tonight. Took one this morning while getting ready for work (yes i am obessed with peeing on sticks!) but i didn't want to wait all day and not know a little something. The line was almost as dark as the control but not quite. Which makes me wonder if it will be when i pee on one this afternoon! I keep rubbing my tummy like a little buddha belly for luck :rofl: Hubby keeps rubbing it too, like it will help! My temp is up today, but FF hasn't detected any ovaluating yet. But it is telling me that im in my most fertile time! And my cervic is high, soft, and i've got a lot of ewcm! I am super positive that we could get preggie this month!

Anyways how is everyone else! Can't wait till its our turns to pee on them hpts!!!!!


----------



## bird24

Still no positive on the opks for me....damn things!!! would be so nice to see it...

Being trying to BD every other day but we havent succeed today as we couldnt help it :( hopefully the spermies are still 'good' ones lol

xx


----------



## magicvw

bird24 said:


> Still no positive on the opks for me....damn things!!! would be so nice to see it...
> 
> Being trying to BD every other day but we havent succeed today as we couldnt help it :( hopefully the spermies are still 'good' ones lol
> 
> xx

Birdy - bd every day is absolutely fine and is recommended in fact, so no long faces for goodness sake!!! Unless your OH has been told he has :spermy: issues, all research points to the fact that the more sex you have the bigger your chances are! So go for it hun! :hugs:


----------



## bird24

Thanks Magic

we :sex: ALOT yesterday so gonna try and rest the little men tonight - its just hard as we both have high sex drive....

still no temp rise, they seem to be going down really far at the moment....i have been waking up alot in the night and morning...d'oh!!
hope its not affecting my temps too much
xx


----------



## Lilly123

well good news is I got positive OPK today and lots of EWCM and O pain so we might still have a chance with eggie even tho DH is away from tomorrow night. Will try and BD tonight and tomorroow.. shooo.. this is exhausting stuff... i dont know how many more cycles of this I can take. I think if I dont get :bfp: this month going to just go with the flow and no temping etc etc next month and see what happens.. I will of course.. still be on here from time to time to support all my buds... :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> well good news is I got positive OPK today and lots of EWCM and O pain so we might still have a chance with eggie even tho DH is away from tomorrow night. Will try and BD tonight and tomorroow.. shooo.. this is exhausting stuff... i dont know how many more cycles of this I can take. I think if I dont get :bfp: this month going to just go with the flow and no temping etc etc next month and see what happens.. I will of course.. still be on here from time to time to support all my buds... :hugs:

That's great news Tanya! :wohoo: Hopefully you'll have perfect timing for catching that eggy!

Don't blame you for not wanting to carry on temping too much longer though - sometimes you do just need to take a step back. I can't see me giving it up though - I spent too long "shooting in the dark" and wasted so many months - I'm really happy to know more about when I'm gonna ov and so on. But, I really believe you shouldn't carry on doing anything in TTC if it's causing you stress, as it's counter-productive! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for u you lurrrrvely ladies as always. 

COME ON YOU OVS!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

Come on OVs!!!! Here comes eggies and :bfp:s!!!!:hug:


----------



## MrsKeene

I need some help girlies! I am so confused with these stupid opks. To begin i having tons of ewcm and have for the past couple days, ov pain, and its still high and soft. 

Plus my temp dropped this morning, which isn't it drop at oving and than go back up? Anyways i got a positive opk this morning, but not this afternoon. And yesterday in the morning i got a close to positive opk but in the afternoon it was barely there. I thought i would get a stronger opk line in the afternoon not the morning! But i am for some reason. Im using answer opks. What do you think is going on? I can't wait for my 2 week wait, the pressure of not knowing is killing me :hissy: But hubby is being a trooper and bding everytime i say we need to, which has been everyday! Anyways what do you all think? 

Heres the link to my chart also,

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205b17


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> I need some help girlies! I am so confused with these stupid opks. To begin i having tons of ewcm and have for the past couple days, ov pain, and its still high and soft.
> 
> Plus my temp dropped this morning, which isn't it drop at oving and than go back up? Anyways i got a positive opk this morning, but not this afternoon. And yesterday in the morning i got a close to positive opk but in the afternoon it was barely there. I thought i would get a stronger opk line in the afternoon not the morning! But i am for some reason. Im using answer opks. What do you think is going on? I can't wait for my 2 week wait, the pressure of not knowing is killing me :hissy: But hubby is being a trooper and bding everytime i say we need to, which has been everyday! Anyways what do you all think?
> 
> Heres the link to my chart also,
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205b17

Well, TBH, I think OPKs are CRAP!

They are fab when they work, but they don't always. You did get a positive, even if it was at the "wrong" time of day, so I would say count it as a positive and now forget about them!

I got such a lovely positive last month I thought I had OPKs cracked. This time round I've been poas 3 times a day so's I don't miss it, and only got a sort of half-positive, if you know what I mean! This morning my temperature has shot up, so I guess this is it!

OPKs can be fun but I wouldn't rely on them personally - very hit or miss! :hugs:

I would say that the ewcm combined with the temp drop are a pretty good signs that ov is imminent babes! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

I used then the one month i was ttc and didnt get a postive but got a :bfp: at the end of the month. I just sorta seen a line that wasnt darker than the control line so bded as i knew i must be ovulating soon


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> I used then the one month i was ttc and didnt get a postive but got a :bfp: at the end of the month. I just sorta seen a line that wasnt darker than the control line so bded as i knew i must be ovulating soon

I think that's the best plan with opks actually. If you do see the line getting darker at all, LH must be building up in your bod even if it hasn't surged, so might as well bd anyway! I am gonna count any darkish line as a pos from now on!


----------



## golcarlilly

I got my opk's through the post yesterday and tried one last night - no luck so far, mind you I am expecting to ov late as I said so will keep trying, it says on the packet that the best time to test is between 12 and 2pm though, no chance of that as I am at work all day and can't really leave a sample in the ladies for the half an hour it says (to allow it to come to room temp!) anyway I plan to test the minute i get home each day so fingers crossed for a positive result soon!


----------



## magicvw

golcarlilly said:


> I got my opk's through the post yesterday and tried one last night - no luck so far, mind you I am expecting to ov late as I said so will keep trying, it says on the packet that the best time to test is between 12 and 2pm though, no chance of that as I am at work all day and can't really leave a sample in the ladies for the half an hour it says (to allow it to come to room temp!) anyway I plan to test the minute i get home each day so fingers crossed for a positive result soon!

I wouldn't worry about leaving it half an hour to cool down hun. Just pop a stick in your handbag and pee on it after lunch and you'll be fine. I know it says you should wait half an hour - I started a thread about it a while back...
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/31563-internet-cheapies-pee-temperature.html

The upshot is that the temperature doesn't make any difference it seems, you'll be pleased to know! I got my only ever true positive on 4.30pm wee too btw, so the optimum time seems to vary from woman to woman (and probs from cycle to cycle - I haven't got a pos this month and I think I've ovd!) Keep trying but don't worry if you don't get a pos - it seems they are quite rare! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh am a bit dis-illusioned now bout them!! I thought they would tell me without a doubt when I was oving :hissy: Mind you I do get pains normally anyway so maybe combination will be a winner?


----------



## magicvw

golcarlilly said:


> Oh am a bit dis-illusioned now bout them!! I thought they would tell me without a doubt when I was oving :hissy: Mind you I do get pains normally anyway so maybe combination will be a winner?

Yeah I think so! I am gradually piecing together all the evidence from my own body to see what's the most reliable! Ov sticks are great when they work, and I was really pleased to get a lovely pos last month, but the more you read about them the more you hear that they can't be relied on. EWCM is supposed to be a really good indication for most ladies - are you blessed in that department? Mine is rubbish and I'm not sure whether I get ov pains either (noticed for the first time this month!) so I don't have much to go on other than the OPKs , statistics and my own gut feeling! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

Thanks girls! I am glad i've got you all! Today i got another positive opk. I think today i am officallying "o"ing. My temp went up today, hoping it keeps going up. By the way when does the red line that gives you a coverline and shows the day you o'ed on your chart? Is it after it detects it? Just wondered. I am pretty new to this whole charting thing.

Also does anyone just "feel" like this might be their month? I saw this thing about positive reinforcement, and now i have sticky notes on every bathroom mirror that says This Is Our Month. I know im crazy. Anyways how is everyone?


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> Thanks girls! I am glad i've got you all! Today i got another positive opk. I think today i am officallying "o"ing. My temp went up today, hoping it keeps going up. By the way when does the red line that gives you a coverline and shows the day you o'ed on your chart? Is it after it detects it? Just wondered. I am pretty new to this whole charting thing.
> 
> Also does anyone just "feel" like this might be their month? I saw this thing about positive reinforcement, and now i have sticky notes on every bathroom mirror that says This Is Our Month. I know im crazy. Anyways how is everyone?

Hiya MrsKeene! Yay for the temp rise! It's a good feeling isn't it? :) You'll get the red crosshairs on FF after 3 higher temps (or more if your temps go a bit weird :wacko:) Why don't you put a link to your chart in your siggy and we can all follow along with you? :)

I do feel very positive this month - then again I usually do! This will be my 14th month this time round but I've done lots of things differently, so yeah. I feel optimistic (but not dead certain!)
:hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

I added it, i couldn't get the actually picture of the ticker to come up though. Thanks i am crossing my fingers for a bfp, good luck to you too!


----------



## Lilly123

Like I said in my journal...I will be here to see the cycle out just in case spermie caught eggie even tho its a slim chance....next month I will be here to see you all get your :bfp:s and give you encouragement and support but will not be temping... unless in 2 weeks I feel different.. I just need a break...:hug:


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> I added it, i couldn't get the actually picture of the ticker to come up though. Thanks i am crossing my fingers for a bfp, good luck to you too!

Got it! Yay - more stalking! :coolio:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> Like I said in my journal...I will be here to see the cycle out just in case spermie caught eggie even tho its a slim chance....next month I will be here to see you all get your :bfp:s and give you encouragement and support but will not be temping... unless in 2 weeks I feel different.. I just need a break...:hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bird24

Still didnt see a positive in OPK but i had a temp rise this morning, so i'll have to see if it rises again in the next few days....
do some people just not get POS on these tests - very annoying as i've done so many of them....i do drink alot of fluids but still .... :(


----------



## magicvw

bird24 said:


> Still didnt see a positive in OPK but i had a temp rise this morning, so i'll have to see if it rises again in the next few days....
> do some people just not get POS on these tests - very annoying as i've done so many of them....i do drink alot of fluids but still .... :(

The thing is the LH surge is really short, so the chances of catching it when it's full on are quite small I reckon. I didn't get a pos either this month. I wouldn't worry hun -the temp rises are the main thing! :hugs: Looking goooooood!


----------



## golcarlilly

magicvw said:


> Yeah I think so! I am gradually piecing together all the evidence from my own body to see what's the most reliable! Ov sticks are great when they work, and I was really pleased to get a lovely pos last month, but the more you read about them the more you hear that they can't be relied on. EWCM is supposed to be a really good indication for most ladies - are you blessed in that department? Mine is rubbish and I'm not sure whether I get ov pains either (noticed for the first time this month!) so I don't have much to go on other than the OPKs , statistics and my own gut feeling! :hugs:

Have done another two today and negative but I have ov pains so must be oving soon - or now!! BDed last night and plan to tonight as well, my EWCM has never been very obvious and not seen any at all this time - but I have had less cm all round since my m/c so think it must just be a side effect of that!


----------



## bird24

magicvw said:


> The thing is the LH surge is really short, so the chances of catching it when it's full on are quite small I reckon. I didn't get a pos either this month. I wouldn't worry hun -the temp rises are the main thing! :hugs: Looking goooooood!

Thanks Magic!!! thats cheered me up - stupid OPKs!!! :happydance:

I have been :sex: anyway so hopefully i have ovulated now as i'm getting tired of all the lying down for ages after :sex: to make sure all the :spermy: stay in :rofl:

Hows your cycle going? are you feeling positive? xxx :hug:


----------



## MrsKeene

Will someone stalk my chart and tell me what they think? Dh says he has to have a break some bding today because we done it non stop for like a week! But i am terrified of missing "o"ing. Will someone check my chart out and tell me if you think i've o'ed already? Not so much ewcm today, negative opk too. I think since my temp dropped and than my temps are now raising i've o'ed but would like some other opionions! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lilly123

with all the pos OPKs and all the BD I am sure you have done enough to catch that eggie and if you did not O yesterday, I am sure you O'd today... I know how it feels to want to BD everyday and this cycle my DH just could not before he left yesterday and I think I O'd yesterday.. so lets hope tuesday's morning spermies do the trick... good luck!!:hug:


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> Will someone stalk my chart and tell me what they think? Dh says he has to have a break some bding today because we done it non stop for like a week! But i am terrified of missing "o"ing. Will someone check my chart out and tell me if you think i've o'ed already? Not so much ewcm today, negative opk too. I think since my temp dropped and than my temps are now raising i've o'ed but would like some other opionions! Thanks so much!

Hey there MrsK!

Just took a look - had to convert your chart to celcius though, I can't make head nor tail of farenheit!
I don't think you've got enough high temps to say for certain that you've ov'd. Your temps are still quite low for post-ov temps, although of course everyone is different. I would say 50:50- I wouldn't put money on it either way! I don't think you should stop the bd just yet, until your ov is confirmed, but there's no reason why you can't have a day off! Let DH recover and take a rest yourself. 24-36 hours off will do no harm even if you haven't ov'd yet. It would be a shame after all that hard work to find out you stopped too early! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

Thanks girls! Well i have to agree with you, im not sure i did. I am going to give us a night off, and tomorrow maybe bd in the am or early pm. Just don't want to miss it! I am hoping for a high temp tomorrow. I excatly have had a lot of ewcm today, enough to feel like i've got to run to the bathroom to check it out (tmi im sorry!). I am going to take an opk when i get home, and see what it says. Hoping for a positive, this morning it was negative. This is my first cycle off of the iud, and i don't know my cycle that well yet. I am having ov pain today. It just want to o and move onto my 2 weekwait, the longer it takes to o the longer i have to wait to test :hissy:


----------



## porkpie1981

Ive lost my touch this month i havent bded in a few days. Ive had the chance as my oh is sex mad but i just have been too tierd:cry:


----------



## bird24

Not sure now if i have Ov'd or not as i have been woken up again this morning (for :sex:) and so my temps arent accruate....so annoyed as i wanted to see if it was higher !!

i just moaned at OH and then had to pee as he woke me up...told him to get lost and go back to sleep, then i couldnt get back to sleep for a while as i was so annoyed that he's ruined me temps this morning!!! :hissy:

still had :sex: when we woke up after temping :rofl: oops i'm useless at trying to stay angry :)

hopefully tomorrow i'll get a proper sleep but i'm going to Dorset tonight to stay with my nan and grandads for the weekend so i hope i have Ov'd as we wont be :sex: at their house :rofl: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, well, I have bded last night again, still having pains just one side, my left which is good as when I had my m/c they found a cyst on my right ovary which she said was prob from the hole left from last ov so that must mean they are both working ok!! Planning to BD all weekend in the hope of getting my:bfp: this month:rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi bird and golcarlily! Bird your temps were up, so it looks like you may have o'ed! Golcarlily thats awesome, I am so happy for you! My temp was way up this morning! What day would you guess i o'ed? I am bummed hubby wouldn't bd yesterday even after begging, he said he was exhausted and his man needed a night off. I just want to catch that eggie so badly! But i am optimisc that we did a great job this month! I am praying theres a little 32 cells growing in there! Hope all you girls are doing great! This is all of our month!


----------



## Lilly123

well today I have no more O symptoms so I think I O'd wed or yesterday as have had a nice temp rise.... i really hope this is our month girls!! I just wanna test now!!!!:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

well FF shows I O's on CD15 which is good news as I might have caught eggie whilst DH is away... intercourse timing stills shows as High on FF so I am super happy. So I am 3DPO now... roll on 2WW!! Will try and only test at 10DPO... :hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

Congrats Tanya! I can't wait to join you in the 2ww! My temp was higher this morning! I am guessing i o'ed on cycle day 15 or 16, but my chart has yet to give me any crosshairs, im hoping if i have a high temp tomorrow it will give me which day i o'ed! 

How are the rest of you girls?


----------



## MrsKeene

My temp took a bad nose dive this morning. I took mortin about three hours before temping though due to an ear ache. I am thinking it affected my temp. I am hoping that tomorrow morning i'll get another high temp. This charting thing is so stressful! I wish it would just showed me i o'ed so i can get onto my two week wait:hissy:


----------



## magicvw

Hi Girls I'm back! :)

Tanya - fabbo temp rise hun and well done it looks like you could've caught that eggy! :hugs:
Birdy I don't know how you manage to temp at all when your OH jumps on you for :sex: all the time! I wouldn't be worry about when you ov with the amount of BD you get girl! Respect! :hugs:
Mrs Keene! I think that the meds would probably affect your temps - hopefully tomorrow you'll see a nice rise babes! :hugs:
PorkyPie - give yourself a break hun! I am off to read your bd journal in a tick! :hugs:
Golcarlilly - that's great news that both your tubes seem to be working!:hugs: Hope you managed to get your BDathon in this weekend hun!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!

:hug:


----------



## MrsKeene

Thanks magicvw! I was feeling really down about it but i am pretty confident it messed my temp up.I went ahead and discarded my temp for today. But i also just read you shouldn't take motrin when ttc only tyneol. So i feel bad that i took it, but the pain was so bad i couldn't sleep. Anyways thanks for making me feel better. I am confident in how often we bd'ed and hoping my bfp is going to be really soon!


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to wish us all luck for our 2WW... Mrs Keene... hope you get a temp rise tomorrow and then I would say that you defo O'd....good luck!:hug:


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> Thanks magicvw! I was feeling really down about it but i am pretty confident it messed my temp up.I went ahead and discarded my temp for today. But i also just read you shouldn't take motrin when ttc only tyneol. So i feel bad that i took it, but the pain was so bad i couldn't sleep. Anyways thanks for making me feel better. I am confident in how often we bd'ed and hoping my bfp is going to be really soon!

I wouldn't worry about it - taking it once isn't going to hurt, it's not like you are taking it everyday or something! :hugs:


----------



## bird24

Thanks Magic

Dunno whats going on with my temps this month....:(

Hopefully i'll see ovulation shown soon...just another looooooong month for me

xxx :dust:


----------



## magicvw

bird24 said:


> Thanks Magic
> 
> Dunno whats going on with my temps this month....:(
> 
> Hopefully i'll see ovulation shown soon...just another looooooong month for me
> 
> xxx :dust:

Lucky you guys are :sex: maniacs then! Hope you get your eggy confirmed soon hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bird24

well its driving me insane all this waiting....makes ttc even worse, feel like giving up as its my birthday tomorrow, i was hoping for a birthday bfp but i havent even ovulated yet....where the hell did my 28 day cycles bugger off to??? :cry:


----------



## magicvw

Yeah, I feel like giving up today too. Had pink-tinged cm this morning, with red thready bits in it :( Had this for the last 3 months too, so I'm pretty sure it's a sign that I'm not pg but will still have to wait out AF :cry: Please - no-one shout "implantation" at me, cos it's been the same every month and has definitely not been impl. :(


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to say hi!! Lets try and hang in there.. its hard but lets try.... I also feel like giving up most days but we must persevere.. one day it will be our turn to say "I got my BFP" on the BFP announcements... it may be this month..it may be next year... but it will be!! I started doing my positive visualisations yesterday so lets hope that keep me positive... :hug: to all


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls! :hug: to everyone! This is a lot more stressful and hard than i thought it was going to be. I finally got my coverline but my temp is really low. But had to take tyenol, and barely sleep at all, i was pretty much awake from 3am on. I am going back to the doctor today to do something for this ear infection. I am 4dpo, gonna test on friday at 8dpo, i know that early but thats good for me. I have been crampy, but thats it. :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

glad you have O'd!:happydance: Yes this TTC is very stressful but at least we have these wonderful ladies to share our stress and frustration with..... :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> Hi girls! :hug: to everyone! This is a lot more stressful and hard than i thought it was going to be. I finally got my coverline but my temp is really low. But had to take tyenol, and barely sleep at all, i was pretty much awake from 3am on. I am going back to the doctor today to do something for this ear infection. I am 4dpo, gonna test on friday at 8dpo, i know that early but thats good for me. I have been crampy, but thats it. :hugs:

Yay for your coverline !:wohoo:
Hope you get that ear infection sorted - sounds nasty :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Yay mrskeens is gonna :test: on Friday! :)

When is everyone else testing? Tanya? Golcarlilly? Bird any sign of Ov yet hun? Porkpie - gonna test with us?

I am not sure when to test. I am quite keen on holding off for AF this month. (Probably change my mind by tomorrow tho!)


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Yay mrskeens is gonna :test: on Friday! :)
> 
> When is everyone else testing? Tanya? Golcarlilly? Bird any sign of Ov yet hun? Porkpie - gonna test with us?
> 
> I am not sure when to test. I am quite keen on holding off for AF this month. (Probably change my mind by tomorrow tho!)

Well im going to base that bleed as ovulation since im not charting so how many days after ovulation can u test to get a :bfp:?


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> Well im going to base that bleed as ovulation since im not charting so how many days after ovulation can u test to get a :bfp:?

so going by that im 2dpo today.


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> Well im going to base that bleed as ovulation since im not charting so how many days after ovulation can u test to get a :bfp:?

Absolute minimum - 8dpo
More likely - 10 dpo
Much more likely 12 dpo +


(Going on my extensive research of FF charts! :rofl:)


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi PorkiePie! I am testing at 8 dpo, but thats early, but i've got to try! I know a lot of people say 9dpo is pretty realible though.

Hi Tanya! I am glad too, dh would have gone nuts by now if i didn't have you all to talk to!

Hi Magicvw! I would test just because im a posa! I can't help it, not knowing drives me nuts!

Well i got an appt for 1pm (us central time) for today to do something more for my ear infection. I need something that is safe to take but something that will fix it so i can sleep. I think waking up at 3am and tossing around in pain isn't helping my temps. I am crossing my fingers for a high temp tomorrow!


----------



## porkpie1981

dam i will only be 6 dpo on friday:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> dam i will only be 6 dpo on friday:cry:

and thats it that bleed was ovulation. I havent even bded in a few days so if it wasnt im out this month:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> and thats it that bleed was ovulation. I havent even bded in a few days so if it wasnt im out this month:cry:

think postive porkpie...

think of little sperm and eggy meeting now and dancing down my tubes to the big red soft uterus bed:rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

I am in for Friday... should be 9 DPO then... yay!!:hug:

Girls I want to share this beautiful video with u... it is amazing and might make you cry.. nothing to do with TTC tho...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNTdWbVBgc


----------



## magicvw

Thanks Tanya! Just watched it in Bird's journal - so sweet!!! You're such a lovely gal Tanya :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

OK. You've twisted my arm - Friday it is. I will be 10 dpo I think. :)


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> I am in for Friday... should be 9 DPO then... yay!!:hug:
> 
> Girls I want to share this beautiful video with u... it is amazing and might make you cry.. nothing to do with TTC tho...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNTdWbVBgc

That was nice. God i thought it was going to be a joke and the lion would munch them (turn form nice music to rock etc) :rofl:


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> dam i will only be 6 dpo on friday:cry:

And your point is? :rofl:

I POAS today actually, at 6 dpo. I just love weeing away my money! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> And your point is? :rofl:
> 
> I POAS today actually, at 6 dpo. I just love weeing away my money! :rofl:

:rofl: u know me i will probably be testing then also as i have ebay cheapieI just keep thinking that mybe that wasnt ovulation then im screwed:cry:


----------



## magicvw

Hey Porkpie - I just noticed in your ticker that your LO is 2yrs 2months 2 weeks and 2 days old today!


----------



## MrsKeene

Help me out girls! I went to the doctor and came home early for the day. I was curisous to see what one of the three opks i had left would say and the damn thing is positive as i'll get out! What in the heck is going on? There was a post in ttc about it but the lady's wasn't positive and she was 12 dpo, im only 4! I am getting annoyed at the opks! I am bding with dh just in case i didn't o, i don't know whats going on... I have always been a 28 day cycle girl, always, maybe 30 at the most if ever. I just don't know whats wrong with me... Dh and I haven't bded in like two days either! Any advice?


----------



## bird24

Its so weird, everyone else seems to get a lot of positives, i get none :(

Hope you catch the eggie Mrs Keene - get :sex: just incase

I hope i ovulate soon as all this waiting is making me depressed :(

xxxx


----------



## MrsKeene

Thanks birdie, i am getting dh and going to get busy in a minute. I redid my chart, when i don't discard my temp from cd19 it shows i haven't o'ed either! But if i put temps in for the next several days it shows that i will have still o'ed on cd16, so i am still 4dpo. Ughh i don't know. I am still going to bd just in case, i just wish i could test already! Thanks for the support. I think i just need a good cry...


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Hey Porkpie - I just noticed in your ticker that your LO is 2yrs 2months 2 weeks and 2 days old today!

:rofl: i didnt even notice 

I still havent bded as just soo tierd due to me starting this diet as the 1st week drains me till i get used to it

I really think im out:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

Heres what happening with me if that bleed was ovulation.

CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
CD 20/24th June 4dpo
CD 21/25th June 5dpo
CD 22/26th June 6dpo
CD 23/27th June 7dpo
CD 24/28th June 8dpo
CD 25/29th June 9dpo
CD 26/30th June 10dpo
CD 27/1st July 11dpo
CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
CD 29/3rd July 13dpo
CD 30/4th July 14dpo
CD 31/5th July 15dpo
CD 32/6th July 16dpo


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls! Porkpie i am sure you will be just fine, remain positive! What day do you think you'll test? 

My temp took a big dip this morning, i cried. But dh and i bd'ed last night and will again tonight just in case. I asked on the ff vip forum and she told me that to bd just in case, but most likely i o'ed on cd 16. And this morning with my temp doing it "may" be implantion dip and to watch for a high temp tomorrow. So i am trying to remain positive that i'll get a high temp tomorrow and we will get lucky on our first cycle!

How is everyone else?


----------



## porkpie1981

well the 28th is 8dpo which is saturday! God i cant get this out of my head . I keep fretting thinking how dumb am i not to have bd in a few days st such a cruial time:rofl: I think i mite be able to get a bd in tonite:rofl: just incase i havent ovulated yet then thats the next few days covered:rofl:

mmm wonder how common it is to get a :bfp: at 8dpo as its quite a while till the af is due?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I think I may have another ovarian cyst!! I had one which they found when I had a scan during my m/c and I have the same pain again but on the opposite side to before, they said they can form where the egg has left a little indent - has anyone had them?


----------



## MrsKeene

Porkpie, neither can i, i want to test today! I have hpts stock piled, but i am determinded not to test till friday with fmu. I hate waiting!

Golcarlilly, i've never had one but it sounds painful! I would go get it checked out just in case! Or maybe its a little bean in the works:hugs:!

Everyone keep thinking positive, it will happen! Can't wait for everyones :bfp: announcements!


----------



## magicvw

Hi Porkpie - I think a :bfp: at 8dpo is pretty unlikely in most cases, but there is a small chance! Just keep on BDing till you drop hun!

Golcarlilly - I've never had one (not that i know of anyway!) so can't help you hun. Can you get it checked out at the docs?

Mrskeene - woah your chart is all over the place! I would agree with the ff girls that implantation is a big possibility - keeping everything crossed for you!

I had spotting today, which I get every month at around this time - just the right time to make me think it could be implantation spotting, but of course it never is :( I am trying to convince myself that there is still a chance for a bean but I don't feel too hopeful now - feel ok though, not down at all today (unlike yesterday when I was :cry: all day!) I am just gonna relax and take it easy and if I'm not pg I'll be able to have a few drinkies too many next week! :winkwink:


----------



## porkpie1981

golcarlilly said:


> Hi girls, I think I may have another ovarian cyst!! I had one which they found when I had a scan during my m/c and I have the same pain again but on the opposite side to before, they said they can form where the egg has left a little indent - has anyone had them?

:hugs: I know nothing about them but i hope u get it sorted. Is it just pain or bleeding also?


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Hi Porkpie - I think a :bfp: at 8dpo is pretty unlikely in most cases, but there is a small chance! Just keep on BDing till you drop hun!
> 
> Golcarlilly - I've never had one (not that i know of anyway!) so can't help you hun. Can you get it checked out at the docs?
> 
> Mrskeene - woah your chart is all over the place! I would agree with the ff girls that implantation is a big possibility - keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> I had spotting today, which I get every month at around this time - just the right time to make me think it could be implantation spotting, but of course it never is :( I am trying to convince myself that there is still a chance for a bean but I don't feel too hopeful now - feel ok though, not down at all today (unlike yesterday when I was :cry: all day!) I am just gonna relax and take it easy and if I'm not pg I'll be able to have a few drinkies too many next week! :winkwink:

I want to leave it till after the weekend and then start testing but then one part of me wants to leave it until nearer my :witch: I dont know what to do


----------



## Lilly123

thought I would pop on here quickly as mom is here and dont want her to see me on B&B... she does not know we are TTC.

Feel fine today.. no symptoms....

magic.. there is still a chance.. dont give up yet hun....

Hugs to all and good luck :hug:


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi Magicvw, :hugs: I am crossing my fingers for you too! Its not over till the fat lady sings, and i can't hear her yet! So keep hope! I agree with the drinks if it isn't this cycle, its been one heck of a month! My chart looks nuts, and i do believe if i don't have a high temp in the morning i just might stop temping, and wait it out to test or wait for the :witch: I think my chart has me stressed out.


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> I want to leave it till after the weekend and then start testing but then one part of me wants to leave it until nearer my :witch: I dont know what to do

Porkpie, the only thing you SHOULD do, is whatever you feel like! If you get the urge to POAS then do it! If you're feeling strong hold off. I often start the day saying I'm not gonna poas, then by 4pm I go and do it, although I know there's no chance with the 10th wee of the day - when you start thinking about it you have to get it out of your system! :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Porkpie, the only thing you SHOULD do, is whatever you feel like! If you get the urge to POAS then do it! If you're feeling strong hold off. I often start the day saying I'm not gonna poas, then by 4pm I go and do it, although I know there's no chance with the 10th wee of the day - when you start thinking about it you have to get it out of your system! :hugs:

For some reason im not very hopeful for it this month. Im sitting womdering if this spotting is ovulation. Atho i want to think it is as its been around that time twice now i wonder if its not mybe there sumthing really up with me. Im going to try and hold off as long as possible, well thats the plan but i know i probably wont:rofl:


----------



## bird24

maybe i have finally ovulated?? have to see what temps are tomorrow.... if i did ovulate yesterday - wouldnt it be amazing if i conceived on my birthday !!! xxx


----------



## magicvw

bird24 said:


> maybe i have finally ovulated?? have to see what temps are tomorrow.... if i did ovulate yesterday - wouldnt it be amazing if i conceived on my birthday !!! xxx

Ooooh those temps are looking great! What a great birthday present! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsKeene

My temp is way up this morning! Wohoo!


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> My temp is way up this morning! Wohoo!

Wow that's amazing!!! Got my fingers so tightly crossed for you that it's implantation babes - looking gooooooood!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

I think the last couple days the tyenol i was taking was really affecting my temps, because i would take it in the middle of the night. But haven't taken any since yesterday night. So i think that helps! I am crossing my fingers, and yesterday i had another +opk, but im refraining from testing till friday morning. I don't think 6dpo will give me anything! 

Hows everyone else doing? By the way bird your temps are up too, their looking great!


----------



## magicvw

I am ok. Still spotting today, but it's very dark brown so must be old from yesterday. Rather yukky and nasty :( Not expecting much from this month but not too bothered either now - just feel nice and relaxed! :)


----------



## MrsKeene

Thats good, i need to learn how to relax, life would probably a lot simpler if i did so.


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to pop in and say hello again.. temp also nice and high today... think I am going to test tomorrow girls... 8DPO.... I just cant wait any longer.... will let u know... good luck everyone and so glad everyone feeling more positive...by the way.. DH says to me today about testing tomorrow "But what if you get your BFP tomorrow? How will we contain our excitement with your mom here?" Bless him... he used the word BFP.... he even knows the acronyms now :rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

Tanya said:


> just wanted to pop in and say hello again.. temp also nice and high today... think I am going to test tomorrow girls... 8DPO.... I just cant wait any longer.... will let u know... good luck everyone and so glad everyone feeling more positive...by the way.. DH says to me today about testing tomorrow "But what if you get your BFP tomorrow? How will we contain our excitement with your mom here?" Bless him... he used the word BFP.... he even knows the acronyms now :rofl:


:rofl:: Thats too funny, how sweet! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> just wanted to pop in and say hello again.. temp also nice and high today... think I am going to test tomorrow girls... 8DPO.... I just cant wait any longer.... will let u know... good luck everyone and so glad everyone feeling more positive...by the way.. DH says to me today about testing tomorrow "But what if you get your BFP tomorrow? How will we contain our excitement with your mom here?" Bless him... he used the word BFP.... he even knows the acronyms now :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

:bfn: this morning.. but am still optimistic.. why I dont know... will test on Sat (10DPO)

:hug:


----------



## magicvw

:bfn: for me too. Couldn't wait till tomorrow as my temp was a bit higher today, but actually I know that's because I didn't sleep very well!

Are you still testing tomorrow MrsKeene? 

I went out with DH last night while mum and dad babysat - ate far too much Chinese. When I got back mum prodded my belly and asked "Are you expecting again?!"


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> :bfn: this morning.. but am still optimistic.. why I dont know... will test on Sat (10DPO)
> 
> :hug:

yes u still have plently of time:happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> :bfn: for me too. Couldn't wait till tomorrow as my temp was a bit higher today, but actually I know that's because I didn't sleep very well!
> 
> Are you still testing tomorrow MrsKeene?
> 
> I went out with DH last night while mum and dad babysat - ate far too much Chinese. When I got back mum prodded my belly and asked "Are you expecting again?!"


U also still have plently of time for a :bfp:


----------



## bird24

Yay i think i have finally ovulated.... :)

xxx

Hope you all get BFP's ladies!!! 

Magic - i'm hungry for chinese now!! xx


----------



## magicvw

:wohoo: You got crosshairs Birdy!!! :)


----------



## bird24

yay for the crosshairs - although i think i ov'ed on 24th june (my birthday) as my temps went high after that xx


----------



## MrsKeene

Congrats Bird! I am so happy for you!

Well i've been bad... I tested this morning with a first reponse...And i think i see double lines... Hubby can only see them when i hold it to the sunlight I don't know if that counts... So i am going to test tomorrow morning... we'll see! HURRY UP FRIDAY!


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> Congrats Bird! I am so happy for you!
> 
> Well i've been bad... I tested this morning with a first reponse...And i think i see double lines... Hubby can only see them when i hold it to the sunlight I don't know if that counts... So i am going to test tomorrow morning... we'll see! HURRY UP FRIDAY!

Oooh how exciting! Hope this is it for you hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

whats crosshairs?


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> whats crosshairs?

It's the red lines that fertility friend puts on your chart after it's confirmed that you've ovulated - it shows you what day exactly. You don't chart at all Porkpie?


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> It's the red lines that fertility friend puts on your chart after it's confirmed that you've ovulated - it shows you what day exactly. You don't chart at all Porkpie?

Nope cause i get up at all different times with my wee boy. My oh and me have been bding and we know we are ttc but if we admitt it he will freak out . He hates hopsitals and seeing me doing ovulation tests and pregnancy tests last time so im happy just to not temp. 

TBH im not used to not getting a :bfp: the 1st time as last 2 times i did:cry: I know that sounds selfish as there is loads ttc long but im shocked that i havent had my :bfp:.. Im going to order ovulation tests i think for next month if i dont get a :bfp: this month. Saying that i never did get a postive that month on the ovulation tests and i did it every day:rofl:


----------



## MrsKeene

porkpie1981 said:


> Nope cause i get up at all different times with my wee boy. My oh and me have been bding and we know we are ttc but if we admitt it he will freak out . He hates hopsitals and seeing me doing ovulation tests and pregnancy tests last time so im happy just to not temp.
> 
> TBH im not used to not getting a :bfp: the 1st time as last 2 times i did:cry: I know that sounds selfish as there is loads ttc long but im shocked that i havent had my :bfp:.. Im going to order ovulation tests i think for next month if i dont get a :bfp: this month. Saying that i never did get a postive that month on the ovulation tests and i did it every day:rofl:

Hey sweetie! :hugs: I think im in the same boat as you in a way. Like you don't have to worry about not getting that bfp that first month, but now its coming down to time to test and im not so sure anymore. I just expect to be preggie this month. I took a hpt and i think theres the tinest second line, but i don't really know. I am just determinded to get pregnant. I am now second guessing myself for being so well cocky about it as sad as that sounds. Anyways i know what you mean basically! You'll get it, don't loose faith, I won't give up till the ugly:witch: shows her face! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry to hijack your thread at this late stage in our cycles - but I've only just realised that I'm roughly in the same place as you all :dohh:

Mind if I join you please?

Mrs Keene - I hope you've got your :bfp: hun :hug: xx


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread at this late stage in our cycles - but I've only just realised that I'm roughly in the same place as you all :dohh:
> 
> Mind if I join you please?
> 
> Mrs Keene - I hope you've got your :bfp: hun :hug: xx

:wave: Come on in - the more the merrier! How's it going for you Nicky?


----------



## Lilly123

hi everyone.. so glad to see so much positivity.... no news from my side except that I did another POAS (naughty naughty) and still :bfn: of course... will TRY and not test till Sat.... hold me back someone please!!!!! Good luck girls!!:hug:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> hi everyone.. so glad to see so much positivity.... no news from my side except that I did another POAS (naughty naughty) and still :bfn: of course... will TRY and not test till Sat.... hold me back someone please!!!!! Good luck girls!!:hug:

Oooh slap your wrists naughty girl! :lol: I have been so good today - haven't even looked at a stick! I might be able to keep this up for,, hmmmm, another 9 hours!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Good - I think! - symptom spotting like CRAZY tho :rofl:

was feeling sick earlier this week & have had a horrid taste in my mouth since last weekend - sorta watery mouth - like i got too much saliva?

Also been feeling a lot more tired than usual :sleep: so Im hoping that these 'signs' are not just figments of my imagination :rofl:

How bout you? xx


----------



## magicvw

Wow Nicky - just looked at your chart! Things are looking really good for you! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Tanya said:


> hi everyone.. so glad to see so much positivity.... no news from my side except that I did another POAS (naughty naughty) and still :bfn: of course... will TRY and not test till Sat.... hold me back someone please!!!!! Good luck girls!!:hug:

Oooo Tanya - that WAS naughty of you :rofl: 

STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS!!! 

(I bet you're gonna test again tomorrow tho aren't you??) :rofl: 

:hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

magicvw said:


> Wow Nicky - just looked at your chart! Things are looking really good for you! :hugs:


ARRRRRGGH!! Magic - I actually screamed out loud when I read your post!!!

OMG!!! im soooo excited :happydance:

:hug: xx


----------



## magicvw

Nicky - How come you don't have a coverline - did u take it off?


----------



## NickyT75

magicvw said:


> Nicky - How come you don't have a coverline - did u take it off?

Nope - I dunno why there isn't one? it says on my stats that I've got 9 temps above coverline but it doesn't show one for some reason???

Do you think it's coz Im using OPK/Monitor as ov detection method? xx


----------



## NickyT75

No - can't be that coz I just changed it to the advanced detection mode but it says I haven't Ov'd yet so I've changed it back to OPK.

I got a positive OPK on CD14 so im pretty sure I Ov'd the following day? xx


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> No - can't be that coz I just changed it to the advanced detection mode but it says I haven't Ov'd yet so I've changed it back to OPK.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on CD14 so im pretty sure I Ov'd the following day? xx

I think it must be cos you had a couple of quite high temps before that - they would throw ff off the scent. Do you always temp at the same time? I'm just wondering why those temps could be so high pre ov? I think you're right to use opk/monitor btw! I think you must be a hot-blooded gal!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL - maybe! :rofl: 

Although looking at my chart, the pre ov high temps happened over a weekend - so its quite possible they were taken a little later than all the others? Im usually quite good at doing them on time tho xx


----------



## NickyT75

Magic - when you look at my chart do you see the overlaid charts too?

- I tried to set it to my homepage this way but dunno if its worked? 

(If so - the blue line is from when I was pregnant last time) xx


----------



## magicvw

What happens if you discard them? Have you experimented?


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> Magic - when you look at my chart do you see the overlaid charts too?
> 
> - I tried to set it to my homepage this way but dunno if its worked?
> 
> (If so - the blue line is from when I was pregnant last time) xx

Yes! Oooh - very interesting! Just gonna have a lookie!!


----------



## magicvw

Oooh there are a lot of similarities there! Keeping everything crossed for you - I think you have a really good chance! You are the same dpo as me - are you gonna test soon? :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> Hey sweetie! :hugs: I think im in the same boat as you in a way. Like you don't have to worry about not getting that bfp that first month, but now its coming down to time to test and im not so sure anymore. I just expect to be preggie this month. I took a hpt and i think theres the tinest second line, but i don't really know. I am just determinded to get pregnant. I am now second guessing myself for being so well cocky about it as sad as that sounds. Anyways i know what you mean basically! You'll get it, don't loose faith, I won't give up till the ugly:witch: shows her face! :hugs:

oooo sounds good:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

I tested this morning :blush: bfn: I knew it was too early - but what could I do?) :rofl:

So im planning on testing again on sunday when I should be 12DPO... what do you think? xx


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread at this late stage in our cycles - but I've only just realised that I'm roughly in the same place as you all :dohh:
> 
> Mind if I join you please?
> 
> Mrs Keene - I hope you've got your :bfp: hun :hug: xx

sure the more the merrier:happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

I was dying for a pee so i decided to test

I know, I know its toooooo early but i had one of those moments... what if i am pregnant but it didnt show up last month, what if i ovulated early... what if? what if? what if?


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> I was dying for a pee so i decided to test
> 
> I know, I know its toooooo early but i had one of those moments... what if i am pregnant but it didnt show up last month, what if i ovulated early... what if? what if? what if?

Oh I know those moment soooooooo well! :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> I tested this morning :blush: bfn: I knew it was too early - but what could I do?) :rofl:
> 
> So im planning on testing again on sunday when I should be 12DPO... what do you think? xx

I think you've got the patience of Mother Teresa!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I;m gonna test tomorrow, and the next day, and the next..... :lol:


----------



## NickyT75

magicvw said:


> What happens if you discard them? Have you experimented?

Tried discarding the hi temp but still no ov detected so changed my method to VIP research.... hey presto I am now the proud owner of a coverline!! :happydance: x


----------



## Lilly123

we are all so excited.... yay!!! I love the 8-12DPO!!! YAY!!! I get butterflies everytime I POAS.... I WILL ONLY TEST ON SATURDAY I WILL ONLY TEST ON SATURDAY... I MIGHT ONLY TEST ON SATURDAY.....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

porkpie1981 said:


> I was dying for a pee so i decided to test
> 
> I know, I know its toooooo early but i had one of those moments... what if i am pregnant but it didnt show up last month, what if i ovulated early... what if? what if? what if?

OH Porkpie - I so know where you are coming from with this... I was saying EXACTLY the same thing to myself this morning while arguing with the voices in my head telling me not to waste a test!! :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Tanya said:


> we are all so excited.... yay!!! I love the 8-12DPO!!! YAY!!! I get butterflies everytime I POAS.... I WILL ONLY TEST ON SATURDAY I WILL ONLY TEST ON SATURDAY... I MIGHT ONLY TEST ON SATURDAY.....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl: Its only 2 more days till saturday hun *she says trying to convince herself its only 3 more days till she gets to POAS!!* :rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

i can do it!! hee hee

Guys I must be honest and say I just read wishings post which made me so sad... she has just lost her bean....and I just realised that even if we get :bfp: it is a start of a new stress... it must be sooo aweful to lose little one when you are trying so hard and Nic also lost hers recently.....:cry:


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> Tried discarding the hi temp but still no ov detected so changed my method to VIP research.... hey presto I am now the proud owner of a coverline!! :happydance: x


Wooohoooooo! :wohoo:
Well done! I have never fiddled with those things - this cycle I ended up removing about 3 negative opks because ff wouldn't give me a solid line. May be I should just have changed methods! :rofl: :rofl: Ah whatever!


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> i can do it!! hee hee
> 
> Guys I must be honest and say I just read wishings post which made me so sad... she has just lost her bean....and I just realised that even if we get :bfp: it is a start of a new stress... it must be sooo aweful to lose little one when you are trying so hard and Nic also lost hers recently.....:cry:

Oh no! Not another one! :sad2:


----------



## NickyT75

Tanya said:


> i can do it!! hee hee
> 
> Guys I must be honest and say I just read wishings post which made me so sad... she has just lost her bean....and I just realised that even if we get :bfp: it is a start of a new stress... it must be sooo aweful to lose little one when you are trying so hard and Nic also lost hers recently.....:cry:

Yeah I know it'll be stressful but im just trying to tell myself that surely I won't be THAT unlucky to lose 3 babies? I need to have something to look forward to & I know that my consultant will take the best care of me possible coz he's a really lovely man & was fantastic while I was in hospital - visiting me everyday even on his day off! xx


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls! Thats so sad :cry: Sending them my thoughts and prayers!

I am going to test again in the morning, i am crossing my fingers i have a visble second line!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:To Everyone:dust:


----------



## NickyT75

MrsKeene said:


> Hi girls! Thats so sad :cry: Sending them my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> I am going to test again in the morning, i am crossing my fingers i have a visble second line!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:To Everyone:dust:



Good luck hun - I will be thinking of you tomorrow... let us know how you get on xx :dust:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> i can do it!! hee hee
> 
> Guys I must be honest and say I just read wishings post which made me so sad... she has just lost her bean....and I just realised that even if we get :bfp: it is a start of a new stress... it must be sooo aweful to lose little one when you are trying so hard and Nic also lost hers recently.....:cry:

so true:cry: I thought i was high an dry cause no blood only to find out at my 1st scan i had a blighted ovum:cry:


----------



## NickyT75

porkpie1981 said:


> so true:cry: I thought i was high an dry cause no blood only to find out at my 1st scan i had a blighted ovum:cry:

I almost made it to halfway so I wont relax next time till I get my healthy baby but i know it will be so worth it when i do xx


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> I almost made it to halfway so I wont relax next time till I get my healthy baby but i know it will be so worth it when i do xx

:hugs::hugs: God that even worse. I dont think i could cope:hugs:

Let hope we get a :bfp: together then we can cheer each other up the during pregnancy


----------



## magicvw

Well girls another :bfn: for me this morning and my 4th day of spotting, so looks like I'm out for this month! 

:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

also :bfn: for me hun... i think i am not going to test anymore till next week when AF due... cant handle :bfn: everyday... makes me feel down....:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Well girls another :bfn: for me this morning and my 4th day of spotting, so looks like I'm out for this month!
> 
> :hugs:

do u usually have spotting for a few days? It could be implanation bleeding:happydance:


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> do u usually have spotting for a few days? It could be implanation bleeding:happydance:

Yes I have spotting/implantation bleeding every month! I know it's spotting, but a little bit of me believes it just _could_ be implantation. But no. I'm on progesterone to try to stop it happening, but it's not working it seems. 

Have started taking B6 today :) That's supposed to help a lot! Probably too late for this cycle, but got big hopes for next time round! [-o&lt;


----------



## golcarlilly

Tanya said:


> also :bfn: for me hun... i think i am not going to test anymore till next week when AF due... cant handle :bfn: everyday... makes me feel down....:cry:

Hi there, what tests are you using? I am not testing till AF date is due and past (although the wait is killing me:rofl:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Tracy

Just dropping in to say HI!! and fingers crossed for you this month!! 

Good luck for everyone else too!!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsKeene

URGHHH :hissy: Two :bfn: for me this morning. 8dpo... I cried like a baby, even though its not over yet! What i don't understand is i got a bfp on a first response yesterday, and i know don't read them past 10 mins, but by the time i got home yesterday that very faint line changed to a pretty visble pink second line. That happened when i got pregnant with my first baby. So i thought this morning i would get another darker bfp. But i tested with an equate and an aimstick this morning. I went and bought 3 more first response this morning. I think there is a faint line on the aimstick but not on the equate :cry: I know this sounds dumb but i just feel like i might be pregnant, maybe its just wishful thinking...


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> URGHHH :hissy: Two :bfn: for me this morning. 8dpo... I cried like a baby, even though its not over yet! What i don't understand is i got a bfp on a first response yesterday, and i know don't read them past 10 mins, but by the time i got home yesterday that very faint line changed to a pretty visble pink second line. That happened when i got pregnant with my first baby. So i thought this morning i would get another darker bfp. But i tested with an equate and an aimstick this morning. I went and bought 3 more first response this morning. I think there is a faint line on the aimstick but not on the equate :cry: I know this sounds dumb but i just feel like i might be pregnant, maybe its just wishful thinking...

Hey, it's still sooooo early! And *feeling pg* is a pretty good sign! 8dpo is so early - I compared a load of charts on ff last month to see when people's negatives turned positive, and loads of them changed around 10dpo on the early testers. I don't know those particular tests, but what's the miu on them - are they 10s? Even if theyare the ultra early ones, it's still very early - keep on testing! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

Thanks magicvw! I know its early to test, and thats what i keep reminding myself about! My temp took a nose dive this morning, but i didn't sleep well and got up earlier than i usually do. I guess i'll just have to see, and wait on fate! Good luck everyone!

Also i think the mui on them is like 25, but first reponse has been reported at 12.5, but thats not for sure.


----------



## Lilly123

well feel quite down about TTC today.. cant bare to see :bfn: everytime... always get my hopes up:cry: I am using One Step Pregnancy cheapie tests which are meant to pick up early pregnancy but I suppose I could implant (sounds weird:rofl:) later and then only show later... lets see.. will only test on Sunday guys... good luck to you all.. I really hope one of us get our :bfp: this month:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

MrsKeene said:


> Thanks magicvw! I know its early to test, and thats what i keep reminding myself about! My temp took a nose dive this morning, but i didn't sleep well and got up earlier than i usually do. I guess i'll just have to see, and wait on fate! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Also i think the mui on them is like 25, but first reponse has been reported at 12.5, but thats not for sure.

Hi Hun

I agree with Porkpie - its more than likely still too early for the tests to pick up enough HCG, its supposed to start being produced after implantation but can take 3 days to be high enough to register on tests. (I also got a BFN yesterday)

My temp also took a nosedive today :cry: but like you I also had a disturbed nights sleep and didn't get the recommended 3 full hours prior to testing so hopefully thats the reason for both of us & we'll be hot stuff again tomorrow! :hugs: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

I only got my :bfp: a day b4 :witch: was due last time and they where ultra early 10ul ones so i wouldnt fret yet


----------



## Lilly123

ok.. now I feel more optimistic.. thanks everyone....:hug:


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls, im feeling better, and a faint line is visble on the equate when i got home after work. I know that doesn't count, but im remembering like you all said its early! Tomorrow i'll be 9dpo, and i am going to test once tomorrow in the morning! Who else is testing again or for the first time in the morning? 

Wishing everyone :bfp: and lots of :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

(as you can see from the time) I am weak & tested early again :dohh: it was another :bfn: but im trying not to let it get me down coz according to my chart im only 10DPO plus my temp has risen again from 36.8 to 37.1 :happydance: 

I used cheap internet tests for the 1st time this month so im telling myself they must be rubbish :rofl: & i'll get my :bfp: if i wait a few days & use First response or Clearblue digi :rofl:

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> Hi girls, im feeling better, and a faint line is visble on the equate when i got home after work. I know that doesn't count, but im remembering like you all said its early! Tomorrow i'll be 9dpo, and i am going to test once tomorrow in the morning! Who else is testing again or for the first time in the morning?
> 
> Wishing everyone :bfp: and lots of :dust:


Good luck


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> (as you can see from the time) I am weak & tested early again :dohh: it was another :bfn: but im trying not to let it get me down coz according to my chart im only 10DPO plus my temp has risen again from 36.8 to 37.1 :happydance:
> 
> I used cheap internet tests for the 1st time this month so im telling myself they must be rubbish :rofl: & i'll get my :bfp: if i wait a few days & use First response or Clearblue digi :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? xx

still lots of time

I havent tested from that stupidty early one the other day


----------



## Lilly123

well my temp took a nose dive this morning but lets see.. to early for :witch: to be here so hopefully it rises tomorrow... also drank cold water before I took temp this morning :dohh:

Will try not test today and wait till tomorrow... its so hard but I know I need to be strong... good luck girls... Mrs Keene.... things are def on the up for you.... at least you got a line..... that must be a sign of something... good luck with testing today...:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

well I succumbed and did a test... 10DPO...:bfn:... guys I dont feel optimistic this month.. I feel like I will never get pregnant.... my mom had problems conceiving and she only had me after 10 years and then no more... I am worried I will be the same :cry: i just feel really down today...:cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi all

Tanya :hugs: try not to worry you will get your :bfp: soon I am sure :hugs:

Just popped on to say i am out of the running for :bfp: this month, :witch: just arrived 5 days early!! this is my second AF since m/c and hoping it won't be a bad one! Feel sad especially as I had a dream last night that I was pregnant!

Good luck to anyone still in with a chance this month lots of :dust: to you


----------



## NickyT75

Tanya said:


> well I succumbed and did a test... 10DPO...:bfn:... guys I dont feel optimistic this month.. I feel like I will never get pregnant.... my mom had problems conceiving and she only had me after 10 years and then no more... I am worried I will be the same :cry: i just feel really down today...:cry:

Aw hun :hugs: dont worry it still way too early to get a positive result yet.

Im sure i read somewhere that tests are unlikely to turn positive until at least 12DPO but you are actually not recommended to test until 14DPO to be on the safe side.

As far as i know there is no reason to think fertility problems would run in the family either so you shouldn't compare yourself to your mum. Each case is completely different.

Try to keep your chin up - I know its hard as my temp dropped considerably yesterday & I was gutted... but it's back up again this morning so its possible that we are both experiencing an 'implantation dip' which is supposed to happen somewhere between 7-10DPO - in which case we should be happy!

:hug: xx


----------



## Lilly123

thanks guys for your words of encouragement.... just get so down about it sometime you know? Its so great to have you ladies to chat to as I feel quite alone in this as DH believes it will happen when it is meant to happen...I agree... but its still hard to have your hopes dashed every month.... I will try and keep my chin up and will wait to test 12DPO which is Monday. :hug: to all


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls! Testest again, bfn.... But i am keeping my hopes up, my temp shot up again! I will test again tomorrow morning!

:hug: I am trying to remember that little bean will make its apperance when it's ready to, im just trying to help push it along!


----------



## porkpie1981

Hi girls i was in such a mood yesterday! It was just one of them days as another family :bfp: and i didnt know what to say to them as i didnt want them to feel ackward as she had got had a mc 2 wks b4 my :bfp: and now ive had the mc and she pregnant :cry: Im far better today tho and trying to stay positive

Ive no syptoms at all, just a few veins that are on my boob(i thin they are ussually there but seem bluer, tho i cant be sure:rofl:) O god here i go

All i can say to us all is hang on in there:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

There's been a few new BFP's this weekend so here's hoping it's the beginning of a run of good luck for us all :happydance: :hugs: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

So here my bds, how does this look

CD 9/June 13th
CD11/ June 15th
CD 13/ June 17th
CD 16/ June 20th
Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
CD 21/ June 25th
CD 24/ June 28th

I keep looking and thinking if that wasnt an ovulation bleed then i mite have missed out as my ticker says ovulation CD19:hissy: aahh im so stupid, i should have done mored bding:hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

:hugs: If you bled on CD17 it was more than likely due to ovulation in my opinion hun (unless you usually have spotting not associated with Ov???) 

...so if you :sex: the day before that would have been the ideal time as the :spermy: will have been hanging around ready to pounce on the egg as it was being released :happydance:

Keep your chin up poppet, I really hope you get your much deserved :bfp: soon xx :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo forgot to say... even if you didn't 'finish' there would probably still have been some pre-ejaculate released so I'd still count it.

But - as I said above... the best time is the day before ov so that the sperm is in the right place at the right time so to speak! xx


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> :hugs: If you bled on CD17 it was more than likely due to ovulation in my opinion hun (unless you usually have spotting not associated with Ov???)
> 
> ...so if you :sex: the day before that would have been the ideal time as the :spermy: will have been hanging around ready to pounce on the egg as it was being released :happydance:
> 
> Keep your chin up poppet, I really hope you get your much deserved :bfp: soon xx :hugs:

I went to see my doc about the bleeding just to be sure and she said that she not worried if it was half way thru cycle. She would have looked into it more if it was any other time. So im soooo praying:baby::baby::baby::baby: that it was

I never had this before mc but the past 2 months i had it around ovulation. Im not doing ovulation tests but it has seemed to be around there. Im actually away to look at post to see what cd my 1st one was.

Back in a min


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> Oooo forgot to say... even if you didn't 'finish' there would probably still have been some pre-ejaculate released so I'd still count it.
> 
> But - as I said above... the best time is the day before ov so that the sperm is in the right place at the right time so to speak! xx

ooo i know that i have a 2 yr old from the 1st month of :sex: with my oh using the withdrawal method:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> I went to see my doc about the bleeding just to be sure and she said that she not worried if it was half way thru cycle. She would have looked into it more if it was any other time. So im soooo praying:baby::baby::baby::baby: that it was
> 
> I never had this before mc but the past 2 months i had it around ovulation. Im not doing ovulation tests but it has seemed to be around there. Im actually away to look at post to see what cd my 1st one was.
> 
> Back in a min

Ok checked my last posts and the 1st :witch: afetr mc i had a what i think was an ovulation bleed on CD20 and the 2nd :witch: was CD17. Should they not be closer together? If so could that have it just been settleing down from mc?


----------



## NickyT75

Ive never ever had this happen apart from back in January & this was the month I got pregnant so im convinced that it's a GOOD sign of your fertility xx


----------



## NickyT75

porkpie1981 said:


> Ok checked my last posts and the 1st :witch: afetr mc i had a what i think was an ovulation bleed on CD20 and the 2nd :witch: was CD17. Should they not be closer together? If so could that have it just been settleing down from mc?

How long are your cycles usually? are they always 32 days? x


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> How long are your cycles usually? are they always 32 days? x

Coz im thinking... yout luteal phase was only 12 days last month but if you count ov at CD17 it will be 15 days this month.

a normal luteal phase is anywhere between 12-16 days but has to be at least 10 days to be able to support a pregnancy, as long as you fall between 12-16 days (which you do) there should be no reason to worry.

Hope this helps :hugs: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> How long are your cycles usually? are they always 32 days? x

on the pill it was 28 days, came of pill had a 31 day cycle then got :bfp:, then had d & C at nearly 13 weeks then had 5 and a half week cycle(ignore that due to mc), then had 32 cycle and now im just basing this as a 32 day cycle on ticker as its about right


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> Coz im thinking... yout luteal phase was only 12 days last month but if you count ov at CD17 it will be 15 days this month.
> 
> a normal luteal phase is anywhere between 12-16 days but has to be at least 10 days to be able to support a pregnancy, as long as you fall between 12-16 days (which you do) there should be no reason to worry.
> 
> Hope this helps :hugs: xx

so if i have a :bfp: then i mite be able to get it say a day b4 :witch: at 14dpo? :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

tested this morning and :bfn:


----------



## porkpie1981

ooo my nipples are starting to sting

I had that 1 week b4 my last :bfp:

I hope this isnt in my head


----------



## porkpie1981

OMG I CANT Belive this. I just went to the loo and there was a bit of blood. Im disgusted as ive never in my life had an early :witch:. Say it isnt the witch and its implanation then my boob thing is complety false then

Im sooo raging. It was a bit of cm with blood in it. I know this sounds gross but u know when ur :witch: is due the blood smells bad well it didnt, more like an iron metal smell.
I dont know weather to :rofl: or :cry:


----------



## MrsKeene

porkpie1981 said:


> OMG I CANT Belive this. I just went to the loo and there was a bit of blood. Im disgusted as ive never in my life had an early :witch:. Say it isnt the witch and its implanation then my boob thing is complety false then
> 
> Im sooo raging. It was a bit of cm with blood in it. I know this sounds gross but u know when ur :witch: is due the blood smells bad well it didnt, more like an iron metal smell.
> I dont know weather to :rofl: or :cry:

Sounds like implantion bleeding to me! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## MrsKeene

Well its been a long weekend. My temps are up, than down, up than down... I don't know what the heck it up with me! Took first reponse again this morning. I looked at it after about 5 mins, and it looks negative to me. But hubby picked it up and looked at it and says he thinks he sees a tiny faint line. I looked at it and i think i see a faint and were talking faint as hell line. I don't know though, im not getting my hopes up. I will be at 11 dpo so im going to test again tomorrow. Hopefully if it was a faint line it'll be noticeable more tomorrow. I am trying to keep opstimic. My boobs are killing me, that was my first thought when i woke up this morning. Anyways hows everyone else doing?


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> Well its been a long weekend. My temps are up, than down, up than down... I don't know what the heck it up with me! Took first reponse again this morning. I looked at it after about 5 mins, and it looks negative to me. But hubby picked it up and looked at it and says he thinks he sees a tiny faint line. I looked at it and i think i see a faint and were talking faint as hell line. I don't know though, im not getting my hopes up. I will be at 11 dpo so im going to test again tomorrow. Hopefully if it was a faint line it'll be noticeable more tomorrow. I am trying to keep opstimic. My boobs are killing me, that was my first thought when i woke up this morning. Anyways hows everyone else doing?

I knew i was pregger last time a week b4 my :bfp: with my boob thing going on, but still didnt get my :bfp: to day b4 :witch: was due with an ultra early test so its still looking good

Also the fact that there is a faint line sound real good. I bet u get a darker line in 2 days


----------



## bird24

Hope you ladies get BFP's

I'm not having loads of symptoms but a few things seem different...i was getting a lot of twingles and pains over the weekend, shooting pains too...

nipples are sore. but i normally get that from ovulation to AF :(

still holding out some hope as its early days...

:dust:


----------



## porkpie1981

bird24 said:


> Hope you ladies get BFP's
> 
> I'm not having loads of symptoms but a few things seem different...i was getting a lot of twingles and pains over the weekend, shooting pains too...
> 
> nipples are sore. but i normally get that from ovulation to AF :(
> 
> still holding out some hope as its early days...
> 
> :dust:

very ealy days so keep that chin up as uve loads of time for a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## magicvw

Porkpie - that sounds like it could be implantation to me!!! How exciting! :happydance:

MrsKeene- You know they say a line is a line! It is still so early, I wouldn't expect it to be anything but feint.... I'm on the edge of my seat for you too! :wohoo:

Birdy! Still very early days but your chart is looking good and those symptoms sound very promising! Keeping everything crossed and keep us all up-to-date on any new symptoms please!!! :)

Nicky - your chart is STILL looking really good girl! Any news on the :test:?!?!! 

Golcarlilly - so sorry the :witch: got you. Beat her over the head with her own broomstick! Hope you're feeling ok hun! :hugs:

and last but certainly not least!

Tanya!!! :hugs: Your chart is sooooooooo exciting today! :wohoo:Either you ate a chili pepper before you temped or you are one preggo lady!!!!! :)

As for me - temped dropped below coverline today, feeling some mild af cramps coming so expect to get a visit quite soon! 

:dust: to everyone! 

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

hi magic

thanks for positive messages.... I am quite excited about temp rise but dont want to get hopes up till :witch: does not pitch on wed..... lets hold thumbs.. no I did not eat chilli but it was hot last night... we will see :hug: to all and hope you all get a :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

If that bleed was ovulation and the 2nd was implantion thats now 10 days between them. Im starting to think mybe a :bfp: would be showing up by then. I know i always adivise other to wait longer but is sooooo nerve wreaking:hissy:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Porkpie - that sounds like it could be implantation to me!!! How exciting! :happydance:
> 
> MrsKeene- You know they say a line is a line! It is still so early, I wouldn't expect it to be anything but feint.... I'm on the edge of my seat for you too! :wohoo:
> 
> Birdy! Still very early days but your chart is looking good and those symptoms sound very promising! Keeping everything crossed and keep us all up-to-date on any new symptoms please!!! :)
> 
> Nicky - your chart is STILL looking really good girl! Any news on the :test:?!?!!
> 
> Golcarlilly - so sorry the :witch: got you. Beat her over the head with her own broomstick! Hope you're feeling ok hun! :hugs:
> 
> and last but certainly not least!
> 
> Tanya!!! :hugs: Your chart is sooooooooo exciting today! :wohoo:Either you ate a chili pepper before you temped or you are one preggo lady!!!!! :)
> 
> As for me - temped dropped below coverline today, feeling some mild af cramps coming so expect to get a visit quite soon!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> :hug:

How are you hanging in?


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> How are you hanging in?

Fine thanks! :)

I didn't even test today despite being 1 day overdue! (Well, overdue if my luteal phase is constant cos I ov'd 2 days early this month!)

I have never felt so unpregnant in my life! :lol: Just looking forward to next month and my holidays and the sunshine and the summer! :happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

guys I am quite optimistic about my temp rise and just took it again now and now it is 37degrees (I know it is in the day but thought would try anyway....) but took DHs to compare (poor guinea pig) and his is 36.6.

Please stay up temp... did another test but still :bfn: but I am excited... hope my dreams dont get shattered tomorrow...

hope u r all well...:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

as an update - have had stomach cramps like AF pains today ... so feel like :witch: is on her way.. but high temp?? If temp nosedives tomorrow then I will know she is def on her way... will keep u all updated...:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Fine thanks! :)
> 
> I didn't even test today despite being 1 day overdue! (Well, overdue if my luteal phase is constant cos I ov'd 2 days early this month!)
> 
> I have never felt so unpregnant in my life! :lol: Just looking forward to next month and my holidays and the sunshine and the summer! :happydance:

U havent tested?????????? OMG:rofl: Im sitting here with pee inside me from 2 so nearly 5 and a half hrs! I holding in as much as i can


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> as an update - have had stomach cramps like AF pains today ... so feel like :witch: is on her way.. but high temp?? If temp nosedives tomorrow then I will know she is def on her way... will keep u all updated...:hug:

definatly keep us updated:happydance:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> as an update - have had stomach cramps like AF pains today ... so feel like :witch: is on her way.. but high temp?? If temp nosedives tomorrow then I will know she is def on her way... will keep u all updated...:hug:

This is the most nerve-wracking time of the month isn't it! Now I've got nerves for all of us not just myself! :rofl:

I had af-ish cramps this morning, but very mild. Now I don't know whether I have them or if I'm just imagining them:lol: Bloody hell look at me with my imaginary AF symptoms! :rofl: I'm sure she's gonna come this month so I don't want to hang around waiting for her tho! 

Fingers crossed so tightly for everyone I have lost all feeling in them! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> This is the most nerve-wracking time of the month isn't it! Now I've got nerves for all of us not just myself! :rofl:
> 
> I had af-ish cramps this morning, but very mild. Now I don't know whether I have them or if I'm just imagining them:lol: Bloody hell look at me with my imaginary AF symptoms! :rofl: I'm sure she's gonna come this month so I don't want to hang around waiting for her tho!
> 
> Fingers crossed so tightly for everyone I have lost all feeling in them! :rofl:

I had the cramps last time and i got my :bfp: so i wouldnt worry as they are soo alike. Im still sitting here watching eastenders and holding in pee. 6 hrs now:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> I had the cramps last time and i got my :bfp: so i wouldnt worry as they are soo alike. Im still sitting here watching eastenders and holding in pee. 6 hrs now:rofl:

Why are you holding in your pee babes?! :rofl: Trying to get it more concentrated? I hope you haven't drunk anything in those 6 hours then too! :lol: Are you gonna stay away from the wc all night so that you have the highest possible concentration tomorrow am or do we get to hear the results tonite?!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsKeene

11 dpo, negative test. I keep thinking i see faint second line but i am not getting my hopes up. I always think i see a line. Though hubby says he does too, i just don't know what to think, he may just being sweet. I keep telling myself if it was a faint line it will be darker tomorrow.:hissy: Ughh i wish friday would get here. I will know by than, this sounds weird but the day before and the day i get my period when i check my cervic the walls inside are tight ( I know tmi!). So thats how i'll know the :witch: is on her way. But a good sign is my boobs are really sore, and the blue viens on my boobs are proment. 

By the way magicvw :test: Goodluck girls, hopefully tomorrow brings something more!


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Why are you holding in your pee babes?! :rofl: Trying to get it more concentrated? I hope you haven't drunk anything in those 6 hours then too! :lol: Are you gonna stay away from the wc all night so that you have the highest possible concentration tomorrow am or do we get to hear the results tonite?!!!! :wohoo:

Sorro didnt get back on lats nite but got a :bfn:. I didnt more than a few sips of water also. Ive just hid my 1st morning urine bhind the toliet so i can test when i get a chance:rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

still :bfn: for me, temped dropped but still above coverline so still holding on to some hope.... keep thinking I see a line but think it is an evap as no colour to it... :witch: should come today or tomorrow so we will see.. she is always on time...:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> 11 dpo, negative test. I keep thinking i see faint second line but i am not getting my hopes up. I always think i see a line. Though hubby says he does too, i just don't know what to think, he may just being sweet. I keep telling myself if it was a faint line it will be darker tomorrow.:hissy: Ughh i wish friday would get here. I will know by than, this sounds weird but the day before and the day i get my period when i check my cervic the walls inside are tight ( I know tmi!). So thats how i'll know the :witch: is on her way. But a good sign is my boobs are really sore, and the blue viens on my boobs are proment.
> 
> By the way magicvw :test: Goodluck girls, hopefully tomorrow brings something more!

oooo o i hope that line gets darker


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> still :bfn: for me, temped dropped but still above coverline so still holding on to some hope.... keep thinking I see a line but think it is an evap as no colour to it... :witch: should come today or tomorrow so we will see.. she is always on time...:hug:

ooo good luck


----------



## porkpie1981

another :bfn:


----------



## magicvw

I'm out! But it has been really lovely sharing this cycle with you guys!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will keep an eye on you all still! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lilly123

sorry you are out... I will more than likely join u next cycle... should know today or tomorrow...:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies

I am also out :witch: arrived this morning so although im disappointed im pleased that my cycles are definitely back to normal.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> I'm out! But it has been really lovely sharing this cycle with you guys!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Will keep an eye on you all still! :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

NickyT75 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am also out :witch: arrived this morning so although im disappointed im pleased that my cycles are definitely back to normal.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else xx

:hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

You all are a lovely bunch of woman! Got another bfn this morning though i still am thinking i see a second line. I've decided im not testing again until Friday which is when the witch is due. I tortue myself everday staring on my stupid hpts, so i think a two day rest from hpts is a good idea.I will keep charting my temps though. My temps have been all over the place, and this morning my temp went up for a second time, and my boobs are killing me. So i need to put on my patient panties and wait till Friday! If its not my month than i will be thrilled to join all you lovely ladies next month! Have a wonderful July 1st!


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> You all are a lovely bunch of woman! Got another bfn this morning though i still am thinking i see a second line. I've decided im not testing again until Friday which is when the witch is due. I tortue myself everday staring on my stupid hpts, so i think a two day rest from hpts is a good idea.I will keep charting my temps though. My temps have been all over the place, and this morning my temp went up for a second time, and my boobs are killing me. So i need to put on my patient panties and wait till Friday! If its not my month than i will be thrilled to join all you lovely ladies next month! Have a wonderful July 1st!

I bet u test again:rofl:

Ive not many left as i used a cheapie and 1 out of my first response double pack. Im really not using the other one until i get a :bfp: on a cheapie. I just wanted to make sure that i wouldnt get a line on the 1st response as i wanst getting any on the cheapies(well just an evap line):rofl:


----------



## magicvw

MrsKeene said:


> You all are a lovely bunch of woman! Got another bfn this morning though i still am thinking i see a second line. I've decided im not testing again until Friday which is when the witch is due. I tortue myself everday staring on my stupid hpts, so i think a two day rest from hpts is a good idea.I will keep charting my temps though. My temps have been all over the place, and this morning my temp went up for a second time, and my boobs are killing me. So i need to put on my patient panties and wait till Friday! If its not my month than i will be thrilled to join all you lovely ladies next month! Have a wonderful July 1st!

:rofl::rofl: at your patient panties!!! 

*NickyT* so we are still cycl buds! Yay! :happydance: Hope she's treating u ok today! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

well still no news on my side...no :bfp: and no :witch: have less cramps than yesterday but have a few twinges here and there.... otherwise feeling ok today... just sad cause my mom left to go back to South Africa and I wont see her for another 7 months..:cry:just made us realise how much we miss home today and our family...:cry::cry:


----------



## Lilly123

this wait is killing me this month... if it wasnt for my higher than normal temps I would be less anxious... but I feel rumblings in my tummy like :witch: is coming.... obviously her broomstick is a bit slow this cycle as she is moving in at snails pace....


----------



## MrsKeene

Tanya i am right there with you hun! When is the witch due for you? She is due for me Friday. I keep thinking i would get my bfp by now, i don't know. I just wish i knew which way its going to go already! My bb are sore, and i keep having twinges. Come on bfp, im cheering for you Tanya!


----------



## magicvw

Ok, here are the stats. There is a one in 5 (20%) chance of getting pg in any month. In this thread we have had me (out), yaya (out she is cd1 today too) golcarlilly (out), Nicky (out) and still in are Tanya, Porks and MrsKeene, Birdy. That's 8 people in total. 20% of 8 is 1.6, so 1.6 of us should be getting a :bfp: this time round!!! It's statistically impossible rofl:) for NONE of us lot to get a :bfp:!!!


----------



## Lilly123

well temp went up again this morning??? Have not tested yet but will test just now...:witch: was due yesterday or today so lets see... so nervous now...will keep u updated...


----------



## Lilly123

Still :bfn: this morning.... Mrs Keene.. holding thumbs for you...

Porkpie - good luck!!

Bird - wishing you lots of baby dust!!

Will do another test tomorrow if no :witch: today and then I have no more HPTs left:dohh:

Magic - thanks for your encouragement..:hug:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya this is looking so good for you! I think you should stock up on a few tests just to be on the safe side hun! :hugs:


----------



## bird24

Thanks Tanya

Hope you get a BFP tomorrow hunny - its still looking good

Thanks for the stats Magic!!! at least if one of us is pregnant this month thats better than none xxx
xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:bfn: this morning


----------



## bird24

sorry porkpie - still time to get a BFP!!! xxx


----------



## MrsKeene

My temp went way up again this morning. No sign of af yet, and don't feel like she is coming on. I feel weird today though like im going to be sick. I am keeping my fingers crossed, come on Friday!


----------



## magicvw

OOooh mrskeene that's a lovely rise! Even looks huge in celcius!!! Come on you :bfp:s!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bird24

Yay for Mrskeene's rise :happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

so no sign of :witch: yet.. just have cramps in my ovaries and cramps in uterus... otherwise nothing.... will test in morning... so anxious...:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Woohoo! Mrs Keene Im soo excited after looking at your chart :happydance::happydance: 

You have gotta be pregnant with temps like that!! :happydance::happydance:

:hug: xx


----------



## porkpie1981

Well didnt test tonite as couldnt be annoyed, well i lie i could but dont want to set the oh off again:rofl:. Im testing in the morning and even if i get a :bfn: i know i am pregnant. Im sitting here and my boobs have a feeling that cannot be imaginary and isnt just :witch: arriving as i never have that problem.

My oh even agreeded that my nipples are so stuck out and the bot around it has really spread out like saucers and went brown

I wish my :bfp: would hurry up and show:happydance:


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls, i hope on friday i get my bfp. I tested this morning, not sure like always. But im not testing again until Friday as i've got to get a break, and im out of hpts! So i'll have to go out and buy some today. I feel crampy and have had twinges. Im not sure whats going on. I am crossing my fingers for a bfp, hopefully my temp is high again tomorrow!


----------



## Lilly123

arghhh!! So frustrated - today is CD30 and 15DPO - still no sign of AF and still :bfn:!! Maybe :witch: just not coming this month! Have no more HPTs so will have to buy some more.... what is happening??? Just have cramps like AF and sore (.)(.) but nothing else... temp still above coverline...:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> arghhh!! So frustrated - today is CD30 and 15DPO - still no sign of AF and still :bfn:!! Maybe :witch: just not coming this month! Have no more HPTs so will have to buy some more.... what is happening??? Just have cramps like AF and sore (.)(.) but nothing else... temp still above coverline...:hug:

I still think its looking good, especiallu he boob thing as thats all i really have, alomg with ehaviness in my womb


----------



## porkpie1981

:bfn: just a faint line if i hold it up but still no colour


----------



## porkpie1981

MrsKeene said:


> Hi girls, i hope on friday i get my bfp. I tested this morning, not sure like always. But im not testing again until Friday as i've got to get a break, and im out of hpts! So i'll have to go out and buy some today. I feel crampy and have had twinges. Im not sure whats going on. I am crossing my fingers for a bfp, hopefully my temp is high again tomorrow!

I wouldnt worry about the cramps as i got them and had :bfp:


----------



## porkpie1981

:hissy: just checked as u lot have been talking about tests and i only have 2 left mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm looks like i will just have to do one tomorrow and then one :witch: is due


----------



## bird24

Good Luck ladies!!!! come on bfp's


----------



## magicvw

This thread is getting soooooo exciting! :wohoo: Looking good for all 3 of you! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## porkpie1981

I just went and bought a double pack of digital (£14.99 in boots, what a rip off). I am holding my pee in as i type. Im aiming for 7 hrs and so far its been 3. I will use one later tonite and if :bfn: then i have 2 ebay cheapies left as im not using my last digi till my :witch: is late! I wish i could post a pic of my nipples on here:rofl: They are really really big and then spotty part around them are poaking out


----------



## bird24

:rofl: at you wanting to post a pic of your nipples, that would be funny :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

bird24 said:


> :rofl: at you wanting to post a pic of your nipples, that would be funny :rofl:

Thats an idea, a thread with visual pregnancy signs

I'll start @@:rofl:


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> Thats an idea, a thread with visual pregnancy signs
> 
> I'll start @@:rofl:

:shock: WOW! Porks, your nips really ARE huge!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

well I have nothing new to report.. still nothing of either.. bought a clearblue doublepack and it said :bfn: so have one more clearblue and will wait till Sunday to test as am wasting too much money now.... feeling bit in limbo and dont feel too positive because of all the :bfn:s so just frustrated I guess.... good luck to you girls... its still looking good for u guys... Magic... I hope something happens soon or I wont be your cycle bud anymore because I will be way behind...:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> :shock: WOW! Porks, your nips really ARE huge!!!!:rofl::rofl:

tell me about it:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> well I have nothing new to report.. still nothing of either.. bought a clearblue doublepack and it said :bfn: so have one more clearblue and will wait till Sunday to test as am wasting too much money now.... feeling bit in limbo and dont feel too positive because of all the :bfn:s so just frustrated I guess.... good luck to you girls... its still looking good for u guys... Magic... I hope something happens soon or I wont be your cycle bud anymore because I will be way behind...:cry:

:hugs: this is awful isnt it:cry:
I bought a double pack and im also only using 1 as they are soooo dear


----------



## porkpie1981

Still holding in pee so only 1.5 hrs left as i said 7:30(wee boy goes to bed then)


----------



## Lilly123

my (.) (.) are REALLY SORE today but nipples look the same....


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> well I have nothing new to report.. still nothing of either.. bought a clearblue doublepack and it said :bfn: so have one more clearblue and will wait till Sunday to test as am wasting too much money now.... feeling bit in limbo and dont feel too positive because of all the :bfn:s so just frustrated I guess.... good luck to you girls... its still looking good for u guys... Magic... I hope something happens soon or I wont be your cycle bud anymore because I will be way behind...:cry:

Tanya I just KNOW you are gonna get your :bfp: and don't worry cos I'm gonna get mine in about 24 days time!!! :lol: We will be in the first tri together!!!

You are 15dpo which is just fantastic, you got a lovely clear ov and I'm guessing you got your BD timed well - you have everything to positive about chick! :dust:


----------



## Lilly123

you all make me feel so much better!!! Will try and be positive... I always think the worst...:dohh::hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> my (.) (.) are REALLY SORE today but nipples look the same....

thats sound good to me:happydance: mrs small nips:rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Got a NOT PREGNANT :hissy::hissy:


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls! Well i didn't test today! Wohhooo i excatly gave myself a break. AF is due tomorrow, my cervic is still high, and i don't feel tight :blush: But i don't have a clue what my temp really was. I temped but it was 100.95F, because i woke up sick! I dont know if i should add it to my chart or not. I have no cramps today and no sign of :witch: yet, she is due tomorrow. 

And do you really think its just not possible to get a bfp yet, even though im like 14 dpo? I don't want to get too excited. If i don't get a bfp tomorrow but the :witch: is late than i'll probably really get excited. :hug: To everyone!


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> my (.) (.) are REALLY SORE today but nipples look the same....

Mine are more like (.)(.)! :rofl::rofl:

MrsKeene - it's very possible! Some women don't get a pos for ages! 

Sorry Porkpie - another wasted test, but there is still hope!!!

:hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

just wanted to wish u good luck :)


----------



## Lilly123

i HAD A TERRIBLE NIGHT. Hardly slept as had TERRIBLE pain in uterus... felt like really bad period pain with no period.. was quite scared as I felt soooo bad.....took lots of pain killers as thought I had to go to emergency was so bad and then it subsided with pain killers... now I am up - have to go to work with less than 3 hours sleep... still have mild pain but if comes back will go to doc... no :witch: but now being the worry wart I am am worried I may have ectopic....i have never had such bad pain with no AF... what could it be... chat later...:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

still getting :bfn: but can only keep testing each morning. Last time i got a :bfp: it was the day b4 :witch: is die so fingers crossed for tomorrow:baby:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Mine are more like (.)(.)! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> MrsKeene - it's very possible! Some women don't get a pos for ages!
> 
> Sorry Porkpie - another wasted test, but there is still hope!!!
> 
> :hugs:

God i wonder how let down all my :bfn: tests feel, mybe they will meet up in test heavon and not feel as rejected:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> i HAD A TERRIBLE NIGHT. Hardly slept as had TERRIBLE pain in uterus... felt like really bad period pain with no period.. was quite scared as I felt soooo bad.....took lots of pain killers as thought I had to go to emergency was so bad and then it subsided with pain killers... now I am up - have to go to work with less than 3 hours sleep... still have mild pain but if comes back will go to doc... no :witch: but now being the worry wart I am am worried I may have ectopic....i have never had such bad pain with no AF... what could it be... chat later...:hug:

:hugs: each day that goes along I keep getting :bfn: just drags and makes me think that im no going to get my :bfp:. I suppose we just have to hang in there:cry:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> i HAD A TERRIBLE NIGHT. Hardly slept as had TERRIBLE pain in uterus... felt like really bad period pain with no period.. was quite scared as I felt soooo bad.....took lots of pain killers as thought I had to go to emergency was so bad and then it subsided with pain killers... now I am up - have to go to work with less than 3 hours sleep... still have mild pain but if comes back will go to doc... no :witch: but now being the worry wart I am am worried I may have ectopic....i have never had such bad pain with no AF... what could it be... chat later...:hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

May be you should pop into the docs anyway - just to put your mind at rest? 
When I was pg I had 2 days of bad cramps which were much worse at night!

:hug:


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> still getting :bfn: but can only keep testing each morning. Last time i got a :bfp: it was the day b4 :witch: is die so fingers crossed for tomorrow:baby:

Keeping everything crossed for you Porkpie!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsKeene

Good morning ladies! Well its morning here, and also the 4th of July! Wohoo fireworks and bbq! And great news, no af in sign, and shes due today! I have been holding my widdle for an hour now, dh is suppose to run to the store to pick up a hpt since i didn't get one yesterday! My bb are sore, but i've got no more cramps. Temp wasn't excatly where i was hoping but im still optmistic. The suspense is killing me, i wish dh would hurry up! Will let all you lovely ladies know what the outcome is. It would be a lovely 4th of July present though!


----------



## bird24

good luck testing - :dust:


----------



## MrsKeene

Guess What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM PREGNANT!!! TWO DIGITAL :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!


OMG We are having #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are on :cloud9:! I had a plan to tell dh but when it popped up yes i just couldn't not tell him! 

I AM PREGNANT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOHOOO HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ME!!!

I will post my pictures in bfp test gallery! Goodluck everyone!!! Hope you will be joining me soon!


----------



## bird24

WOW CONGRATS!!!

What symptoms have you got? xx


----------



## MrsKeene

Sore boobs, no cramps, feeling amazing, af was due today. Yesterday i had a big glob of creamy cm. And i don't know if it has anything to do with it but my cervix is high and usually the passage feels really tight and its not at all.

I am crossing my fingers for your bfp soon!


----------



## bird24

wow good symptoms!! yay for you hunny!!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! Im sooo glad one of our cycle buddies has got her BFP!! Yay!!! x


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Mrs Keene!! Thats fantastic news!!!

Well girls.. I have been feeling really aweful all day... stomach cramps all day,moments of nausea, dizzy, sore 
(.) (.) and still :bfn:

I had to check - was in sooo much pain last night.. not just cramps.. shooting through my legs from my uterus kinda pain... now its gone and I have a dull ache... got an appointment with my doc tomorrow to see what it could be.. am a bit worried as I dont know what is wrong with me and no sign of AF or :bfp:.... will let you know what he says tomorrow.. will also ask for blood test... AF is way too late today for me!!:hissy::hissy::cry::cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

Congrats on ur :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> Congrats Mrs Keene!! Thats fantastic news!!!
> 
> Well girls.. I have been feeling really aweful all day... stomach cramps all day,moments of nausea, dizzy, sore
> (.) (.) and still :bfn:
> 
> I had to check - was in sooo much pain last night.. not just cramps.. shooting through my legs from my uterus kinda pain... now its gone and I have a dull ache... got an appointment with my doc tomorrow to see what it could be.. am a bit worried as I dont know what is wrong with me and no sign of AF or :bfp:.... will let you know what he says tomorrow.. will also ask for blood test... AF is way too late today for me!!:hissy::hissy::cry::cry:

Good luck at docs


----------



## porkpie1981

Im sitting here thiniking i feel the:witch: arriving. IM not sure if im imagining it or not. This morining i never had much of the @@ thing going on but noe ive had a feel pains in them so i really dont know what to think

Good luck girls

My next test will be in the morning and its the day b4 :witch: is die . Im hoping that will be my lucky day as that was when i got my last :bfp:


----------



## Lilly123

well it looks like :witch: is here - have brown spotting..am a bit relieved in a way as was in so much pain and was really worried... pain bit better now but have taken anti-inflammatories so hope it stays away... might cancel docs tomorrow as main reason for going was scared ectopic because of bad pain as never had that before (not even during AF) This was severe...we will see.. so I am sure tomorrow will be CD1....this month I am going to take it easy as I have learnt that I can now have a longer cycle than normal. No more temping, no more OPKs... just lots of BD and will relax... this cycle was way too stressful but weirdly enough feel relieved AF is here and I know what is happening...:hug:good luck to those still in the running.... next month will be another cycle bud with a :bfp: Oh yes.. and I have spent WAY to much on HPTs so next month I WILL only test on day of AF :blush:

Magic... I am just a few days behind you now...:happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> well it looks like :witch: is here - have brown spotting..am a bit relieved in a way as was in so much pain and was really worried... pain bit better now but have taken anti-inflammatories so hope it stays away... might cancel docs tomorrow as main reason for going was scared ectopic because of bad pain as never had that before (not even during AF) This was severe...we will see.. so I am sure tomorrow will be CD1....this month I am going to take it easy as I have learnt that I can now have a longer cycle than normal. No more temping, no more OPKs... just lots of BD and will relax... this cycle was way too stressful but weirdly enough feel relieved AF is here and I know what is happening...:hug:good luck to those still in the running.... next month will be another cycle bud with a :bfp: Oh yes.. and I have spent WAY to much on HPTs so next month I WILL only test on day of AF :blush:
> 
> Magic... I am just a few days behind you now...:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

Well its now day 31 and i usually have a 31/32 day cycle(only had 1 32 day cycle). Im still getting :bfn: so its not looking good:cry:


----------



## Lilly123

I must be honest and say that when we keep getting :bfn:s and :witch: arrives finally it is so heartrenching.... but we have to keep positive... today I feel really down cause :witch: is here in full force...the lesson I have learnt is that by TTC we have learnt so much about our bodies and that at least now we know what to do and what to expect.... nonetheless it is one of the most stressful times but at least we all have eachother and we are all in the same boat...

When I went out to the shops today.. I felt so down that I could not bare to look at preggie ladies and little babas.. it just hurt so much!! And my cleaning lady is 6 months preggie with the perfect bump and I have to look at it every saturday and I am green with envy and then get so down afterwards.... why is this so hard?????

Nonetheless Porkpie, I really hope you still get your :bfp:- it aint over till :witch: shows but if she shows... there is next cycle where you can join us here again...:hug:


----------



## magicvw

Tanya :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't believe she got you chick - it was looking so good for you :( At least you know now that you have a fabulous luteal phase with oodles of time for a little bean to implant! 
I really believe TTC shouldn't be stressful, as it is so counterproductive. We just have to reconcile ourselves to the fact that we don't always get what we want when we want, and that most girls do have to wait (except the ones who are teenagers getting drunk and having on-night stands of course!:rofl:) I think it's a good idea to pin-point which part(s) of TTC are most stressful and work around them. For me, I am fine with getting :bfn: s all the time, and don't find temping stressful, but I know that DH gets a bit fractious with some of the stuff I do, so that's why I'm cutting down on the non-essentials! For me, it also helps to be pro-active. I know some people might say it's faddy, but trying something new each cycle (either doing something new, or not doing something old!) gives me some motivation and spurs me on. 

I'm so sorry the :witch: got you chick, but yes, we are cycle buds again and I really love sharing with you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:.We WILL get there, don't you worry! You will have lots of fun BD this month and I'm sure that's a good bet for bean-making!:hugs:

MRSKEENE!!! What fab news! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo: I'm so please for you hun (and extremely jealous of course). See you in the first tri very soon I hope! :hug:


----------



## Lilly123

thanks Magic - you are so right.... it is the :bfn:s that make me down as it is the sign of another failed attempt.. I know I am impatient but I just want to know that it is possible to have a bean.... I am already thinking of all the fertility tests they will have to do in a 8 months if no :bfp:... :rofl:

Have a good weekend gals and chat soon... off for a nap and then going out for dinner... thanks for being special!:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

well got :bfn: this morning on a digi so went and bought 2(2 packs) of first response (BOGOF) and used one:blush: i know, i know i dont know why i tested again:rofl:

Well :witch: was due yesterday or today (but im think yesterday as ive only had one 32 day cycle). i still have the boob thing going on(tho not as strong) so mybe thats not good.

well going to use a 1st response in the morning again


----------



## Lilly123

Porkpie - good luck - you are the last one standing in our cycle group!! Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> I must be honest and say that when we keep getting :bfn:s and :witch: arrives finally it is so heartrenching.... but we have to keep positive... today I feel really down cause :witch: is here in full force...the lesson I have learnt is that by TTC we have learnt so much about our bodies and that at least now we know what to do and what to expect.... nonetheless it is one of the most stressful times but at least we all have eachother and we are all in the same boat...
> 
> When I went out to the shops today.. I felt so down that I could not bare to look at preggie ladies and little babas.. it just hurt so much!! And my cleaning lady is 6 months preggie with the perfect bump and I have to look at it every saturday and I am green with envy and then get so down afterwards.... why is this so hard?????
> 
> Nonetheless Porkpie, I really hope you still get your :bfp:- it aint over till :witch: shows but if she shows... there is next cycle where you can join us here again...:hug:

I hope we both get r :bfp: soon:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> Porkpie - good luck - you are the last one standing in our cycle group!! Come on :bfp:!!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Alchemist

hi ladies...can i join your clan??? i am sssooooo excited. first cycle officially charting and trying!!!! we gonna be like bunnies this weekend, how about all of you ?


----------



## Lilly123

welcome to the club... good luck for your :bfp: this month!! I have a few days of AF still but will start the marathon in a week or so... hee hee....

chat soon.

:hug:


----------



## magicvw

Alchemist said:


> hi ladies...can i join your clan??? i am sssooooo excited. first cycle officially charting and trying!!!! we gonna be like bunnies this weekend, how about all of you ?

:wave: Of course! Come on in!!! :hugs: 
Wishing you lots of luck & :dust:!

I'm still waiting for the :witch: to clear off too, but she shoul be gone by tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## porkpie1981

Still :bfn: and no :witch: so im 1-2 day late today:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## porkpie1981

Alchemist said:


> hi ladies...can i join your clan??? i am sssooooo excited. first cycle officially charting and trying!!!! we gonna be like bunnies this weekend, how about all of you ?

hey u, join in:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

porkpie1981 said:


> Still :bfn: and no :witch: so im 1-2 day late today:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Don't worry! Your still in it until :witch: shows up. I was almost 10 weeks pg with my oldest Trent and Ty I was almost 6 weeks. My twins Peyton and Eli I tested when af was due. Hoping you do see a :bfp: soon!


----------



## porkpie1981

mom2pne said:


> Don't worry! Your still in it until :witch: shows up. I was almost 10 weeks pg with my oldest Trent and Ty I was almost 6 weeks. My twins Peyton and Eli I tested when af was due. Hoping you do see a :bfp: soon!

oooooooooooo how often where u testing? How did u get to confirm that u where or did he docs do tests


----------



## Lilly123

I am back and rearing to go.. poor DH will have to put up with lots of BD this month I have decided.. poor man:rofl: 

Porkpie - I am holding thumbs for u!!!

Otherwise no news... AF has left and eggie is waiting to hatch....:hug:


----------



## celine

I wanna join too, Im on CD5 like you Tanya


----------



## Lilly123

welcome - i see u found us already.. this is a great group!!! Good luck!!


----------



## celine

Yea Im on the ball tonight.


----------



## magicvw

Tanya said:


> I am back and rearing to go.. poor DH will have to put up with lots of BD this month I have decided.. poor man:rofl:
> 
> Porkpie - I am holding thumbs for u!!!
> 
> Otherwise no news... AF has left and eggie is waiting to hatch....:hug:

Yay for the PMA Tanya!!! :hugs:

(I have defected over to th CD1 July1 thread but will still stop by this one to see how everyone is doing!) xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

did my last test today(im buying NO MORE) and still :bfn: so im booking to see the doc at the end of next week if it hasnt arrived yet

Im now 4-5 late


----------



## celine

hows ur temp porkpie?


----------



## porkpie1981

celine said:


> hows ur temp porkpie?

I dont chart so not sure:cry:


----------



## celine

You sounds like you getting some bfp this month *holds thumbs*
You can try to pee on a Opk stick cos apparently if thats still going 2 weeks done the line it could be a bfp?


----------



## porkpie1981

say no :witch:, no tests so cant do any:hissy: plus they would probaby just be a waste of money anyhow:hissy:


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to drop in and say hello - this is the most unexciting time... the 2WW for O ... nothing much to report on my side... just a few twinges in ovaries and thats it.... 

Porkpie -I am holding thumbs for u!! The wait must be killing u!!! Good luck... maybe test in a few days again....:hug: to all


----------



## porkpie1981

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg

rushed to asda to get a testonly for there to be a bloody fly in it:rofl:. the control line didnt fully work and im not sure if i see a faint line in theh test window.

I bet that bloody flys drinking that red dye:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

here the test now. BUt its over the time limit as it says 5 mins. But i just cant help thinking that its purple and doesnt look like an evap line:baby:

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg


----------



## porkpie1981

i did the 2nd one and theres a line but im not sure if its coloured or not. I know i should have held the pee in longer but i got excited. I will now have to pee in the morning and keep it and then get a digi when the shops open


im trying not to get excited as im a week late and if i am then others will have a chance also. My last :bfp: was 1 day b4 :witch: was due. So if i am it just shows how each pregnancy can differ


----------



## magicvw

ooh how exciting! I would take that test back (the one with the fly in it) and demand my money back! (Waiter waiter, there's a fly on my hpt!:rofl::rofl:) 

Really hope this is it for you porkpie!!! :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> ooh how exciting! I would take that test back (the one with the fly in it) and demand my money back! (Waiter waiter, there's a fly on my hpt!:rofl::rofl:)
> 
> Really hope this is it for you porkpie!!! :hugs:

hehe i didnt even notice it b4 i peed in it:rofl: If its a postive then i think i will have to keep it tho


----------



## porkpie1981

well my wee boy has me up early today so ive about 5 hrs of pee in a container (nice and strong ) and then im going to mybe visit a few garages to see if i can get a digi. God im not sure that they even sell digi so if not then i will have to wait to 1 (God please no, i need a test now). OMG if I dont get a pregnant on it i will die:cry:


----------



## magicvw

Good luck! xxxx


----------



## porkpie1981

hurry shops open. Bloody hell why does it have to be holiday time in belfast:hissy: I think there is a tesco express open at the mo but myne not with the holidays and hey mite not have a digi:hissy:


----------



## Lilly123

Porkpie... so exciting .. I am crossing all fingers, toes for u!!! Let us know!!!:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

:hissy: ahhhhh been to tesco direct and a few garages and then dont even have a cheapie test never mind a clear blue

Im going to my mils for lunch then my mums so on the way im going to the bigger shops that open at 1. Im actually need to kno so im putting my pee in a container and testing in the car:rofl:

I will get back to u all later.

Sorry i cant do anything else:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

I got back as soon as i could to give u all the news

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg


----------



## porkpie1981

My story (had to read thru my old posts for dates and info)

On the pill(28 days cycle), came of and had a bleed and a 31 day cycle then got my :BFP:
D & C: March 28th at nearly 13 weeks for a blighted ovum

Hospital: April 16th scaned me and said the lining was still thick(boarderline) so gave me 2 types of antibiotocs and a another dose of cyotec. 
Hospital: April 23rd rescanned and negative pregnancy test. Given the all clear

1st period: 5th of may (39 days/5 and a half weeks after d&C). This was to be expected as the 1st can arrive anytime.

Small bleed: May 24th and 25th (20 days after period)

2nd period: (32 day cycle) June 5th (spotted for a few days then heavy flow)

I never had mid cycle bleeds but apparently your body can be more sensitive to this thing after a mc 

Heres my :BFP: cycle

CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
CD 20/24th June 4dpo
CD 21/25th June 5dpo
CD 22/26th June 6dpo
CD 23/27th June 7dpo
CD 24/28th June 8dpo
CD 25/29th June 9dpo (started getting nipples stinginess, had another bleed, like watered down blood with blood streaked mucus, it was like the ovulation bleed .Think that was implantation)
CD 26/30th June 10dpo 
CD 27/1st July 11dpo (did a 1st response test and got a weird evap, look at pic)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/tx%20max%20with%20mum/IMG_5646.jpg

CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
CD 29/3rd July 13dpo (was convinced i was preggers for some reason)
CD 30/4th July 14dpo ( sort of felt that :witch: was arriving)
CD 31/5th July 15dpo
CD 32/6th July 16dpo
CD 33/ 7th July 17dpo
CD 34/ 8th July 18 dpo
CD 35/ 9th July 19 dpo
CD 36/ 10th July 20 dpo (used late first response test and was a :BFN: so gave up)
CD 37/ 11th July 21 dpo
CD 38/ 12th July 22 dpo (did a asda test that didnt work properly as there was a bloody fly under the screen tho thought i seen a faint line that got stronger (see pics) so did another one but still faint as urine was weak)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg

CD 39/ 13th July 23 dpo (did the digi with FMU)

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg


So here was my :sex:

CD 9/June 13th
CD11/ June 15th
CD 13/ June 17th
CD 16/ June 20th
Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
CD 21/ June 25th
CD 24/ June 28th
CD 25/ June 29th started getting nipples stinginess and was getting hopes up but went to loo and small bit of blood

Symptoms
1 week b4 :witch: was due i felt my nipples being stingy 
This disappeared but the parts around my nipples where massive @@.I also thought my veins looked electric blue/green on my boobs but wondered mybe if they were always like that I did still have pains in my armpit area tho?
Didnt feel positive as the stinginess disappeared around time : was due: and they also didnt get bigger like my last pregnancys
The one thing that gave me hope was a stitch. I only get these i am preggers eg turning to quick in bed and its a quick stitch in my womb( sound scary but i had it with my wee biy
After :witch: was die i had an acidity feeling in my stomach a few times but it was real bad this morning
This sound minging but i think my pee smelt different like sweet (that could be sense of smell tho)


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Porkpie I am SOOO chuffed for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wahooo! congratulations babe you really deserve this! :hugs: xx


----------



## magicvw

OMG!!! You did it chick!!!! What did OH say??? CONGRATS and sending u lots of sticky vibes!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> OMG!!! You did it chick!!!! What did OH say??? CONGRATS and sending u lots of sticky vibes!!! :hugs::hugs:

He was fine, hes not a man of many words but i know he was pleased (just worried after last time). I cant believe it after so many :bfn: to get :bfp:


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats hun!!! Wow 2 cycle buds getting :bfp:s!!! I am thrilled for u!!! Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Magic - we have to catch up.... but with my :cry: feeling at the moment I dont even feel like TTC!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

Tanya said:


> Congrats hun!!! Wow 2 cycle buds getting :bfp:s!!! I am thrilled for u!!! Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Magic - we have to catch up.... but with my :cry: feeling at the moment I dont even feel like TTC!!!

remeber i fel like :cry: a few days back as i thought my cycles where messed up after mc but now im on top of the world so things can change so fast! Its ur turn next:hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks porkpie... I must say you gave me hope and drive.. after I saw your :bfp: I thought, stuff this mood and I dragged DH off to bedroom for some fun!! :rofl: Now i feel better and now he is cooking me roast chicken and potatoes and peas... yum yum... I will make an effort and stop sulking around... for the sake of a bubba... something we both want so much!!

Thanks Porkpie for giving me back my motivation :cloud9::hug:

Congrats again and also you gave me hope as I saw from your ticker that you have a over the ideal BMI like me and I thought it was because I am voluptous :rofl: that I could not fall preggies... so all in all you have been an inspiration to me... Thank you!!


----------



## porkpie1981

God im over 5 stone overweight:rofl: I also hear that u have more chances of mutiples if u r overweight and/or tall. Im short fat:rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

well who cares... you have your :bfp:!!!! I wish u a happy healthy 9 months hun!!!:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you hun!

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------

